#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Fibromyalgie >

## Fibroline

Hallo zusammen
Ich leide seit 8 Jahren unter Fibromyalgie nun mit verdacht auf Rheumatoide Arthritis
zur Zeit habe ich viele Schmerzen und auch Schwellungen und Knoten(feste) und nun habe .ich noch einen weichen Knoten endeckt am Ellenbogen.Immer wieder was anderes halt.  :f_14waiting_blue_1: 
Frage mich manchmal was wohl noch so alles kommt.
Fobroline

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Fibrolina. 
Für alle die nicht wissen, was Fibromyalgie ist. 
Das Roche Lexikon definiert Fibromyalgie so (mit Worterklärungen von mir):  Fibromyalgie(syndrom), Fibrositis, polytope (multilokuläre*) Insertionstendopathie**,
psychogener Rheumatismus (von manchen Autoren als eigenständiges Krankheitsbild betrachtet) 
polytope (= an mehreren Stellen auftretende), mechanisch nicht erklärbare Schmerzsymptomatik an stark druckdolenten (= Druckschmerzhaft) Sehnenansätzen u. Muskeln (vertebral [= an der Wirbelsäule] u. peripher [= z.B. Arme oder Beine]), ohne hinreichenden somatischen (= körperlichen) Befund, begleitet von vegetativen (= vom Willen weitgehend unabhängig) u. funktionellen Störungen, meist mit offensichtlichem psychosomatischem*** Hintergrund. 
* multilokuläre = an vielen Stellen bestehend
** Insertionstendopathie = primär nicht entzündliche oder degenerative, mechanisch (tonische u. kinetische) Überlastung bedingte Irritationen der Sehnen u. Sehnenansätze
*** psychosomatisch = Lehre von den wechselseitigen Beziehungen zwischen Körper (Soma) u. Seele (Psyche) in Ätiologie, Pathogenese, Verlauf u. Behandlung von Krankheiten 
Welche Erfahrungen hast du denn mit Ärzten gemacht?
Wie lange hat es bei dir gedauert, bis die Diagnose gestellt wurde? 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Raphael

oftmals ausgelöst durch einen seelischen schock. habe auch eine fibromyalgiepatientin. die schmerzen lassen nach der behandlung für einige tage nach. festzustellen ist, je mehr stress sie sich macht um so häufiger sind die schübe. 
ich finde es auch ganz wichtig, den körper auf jeden fall zu entgiften

----------


## lemon

Hallo Fibroline,
die Fibromyalgie ist wirklich keine amüsante Krankheit. Ich als Physiotherapeutin haben schon viele Patientinnen "versucht" zu behandeln, was immer sehr mühsam war. Viele meiner Patienten erzählten mir, dass die Entspannung an sich (sei es zu Hause auf der Couch, oder im autogenen Training, progressive Muskelrelaxation) immer noch das wohltuendste sei. Manche verschaffen sich mit Wärme eine Schmerzlinderung, genauso viele Patienten aber auch mit Kälte.
Wie geht es denn dir im Moment? Kannst du dir selber in irgendeiner Weise helfen? oder nimmst du Medikamente?
Viele Grüße,
Lemon

----------


## Schlumpfine

> polytope (= an mehreren Stellen auftretende), mechanisch nicht erklärbare Schmerzsymptomatik an stark druckdolenten (= Druckschmerzhaft) Sehnenansätzen u. Muskeln (vertebral [= an der Wirbelsäule] u. peripher [= z.B. Arme oder Beine]), ohne hinreichenden somatischen (= körperlichen) Befund, begleitet von vegetativen (= vom Willen weitgehend unabhängig) u. funktionellen Störungen, meist mit offensichtlichem psychosomatischem*** Hintergrund. 
> * multilokuläre = an vielen Stellen bestehend
> ** Insertionstendopathie = primär nicht entzündliche oder degenerative, mechanisch (tonische u. kinetische) Überlastung bedingte Irritationen der Sehnen u. Sehnenansätze *** psychosomatisch = Lehre von den wechselseitigen Beziehungen zwischen Körper (Soma) u. Seele (Psyche) in Ätiologie, Pathogenese, Verlauf u. Behandlung von Krankheiten 
> Gruß 
> Michael

   

> oftmals ausgelöst durch einen seelischen schock. habe auch eine fibromyalgiepatientin. die schmerzen lassen nach der behandlung für einige tage nach. festzustellen ist, je mehr stress sie sich macht um so häufiger sind die schübe. 
> ich finde es auch ganz wichtig, den körper auf jeden fall zu entgiften

 
also ich weiß nicht, nach allem was ich über fibro rausgekriegt habe und auch was mir meie ärzte sagen... 
also fibro hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit der psyche zu tun, jedenfalls ist sie nicht auslöser und ursache der krankheit. die psyche kommt erst ins spiel, wenn die schmerzen zur (dauer)belastung werden, ärzte die patienten nicht ernst nehmen und keine wirksamen medikamente gefunden werden. 
außerdem führt das unverständnis der umwelt (es ist ja nichts zu sehen) zur psych. belastung. auch hier sollten mediziener sich mal fragen, was war zuerst da, die henne (die schmerzen- also die fibro), oder das ei (die psych. belastung). 
wollte das nur mal "richtigstellen"  
die conny

----------


## Dia

Guten Morgen, ihr Lieben! 
Da auch ich an dem Phänomen "Fibromyalgie" schon seit 20 Jahren leide, muss ich jetzt meinen Senf dazu abgeben. 
Wie Conny schon richtig sagte, hat diese Krankheit rein garnichts mit der Psyche zu tun. Meine Knochenprobleme fingen schon mit 10 Jahren an. Zuerst glaubte ich, dass es von meinem Sportunfall gekommen wäre. Aber die Schmerzen nahmen zu. Nicht nur im Kniegelenk, sondern auch in allen Hauptgelenken. Bei einer Routineuntersuchung wurde es dann entdeckt mittels CRP-Wert und positivem Rheumafaktor. 
Meinen ersten großen Schub hatte ich mit 26 Jahren. Ist wirklich nicht lustig. Da kann ich voll mit Fibroline mitfühlen. Bei diesem Schub fing es zuerst im linken Fuß an, dann schlich es sich innerhalb von Minuten in den anderen. Zuguterletzt war der ganze Körper davon betroffen und alle geweglichen Gelenke waren angeschwollen. Als ich aufstehen wollte, bin ich wieder zurück ins Bett gefallen, da ich keinen Fuß vor den anderen setzen konnte. Arme und Hände waren zu garnichts zu gebrauchen. Dieser Zustand hielt fast 24 Stunden an. Damals wurde mir auch gesagt, dass diese Form des Rheumatismus sich nicht auf die Gelenke auswirkt. Völliger Blödsinn!!! Über die Jahre hinweg geht es gewaltig an die Gelenke. Mit der Zeit treten Deformierungen auf. Bei mir sind es die Mittelfinger und Zeigefinger, sowie die Ellenbogen. 
Medikamente kann ich keine einnehmen, da die meisten Antirheumatikas auf den Darm schlagen, vor allem das Diclofenac. Wenn ich mir absolut nicht mehr weiterhelfen kann, sprich durch Wärme, Bewegung (der 1.km tut sehr weh, die Treppe möchte man sich am liebsten hinunterkugeln, der 2.km geht schon etwas besser, beim 3. wird es langsam, bis es vorbei ist, ist es abends und in der Nacht geht es wieder los!)dann gehe ich das Risiko ein und lasse mir den Delphimix spritzen. Er besteht aus 3 verschiedenen Medikamenten. Unter anderem Diclofenac. Wenn ich meine Aufzeichnung mit den Bezeichnungen der Medis finde, kann ich es euch noch wissen lassen, was es für Medikamente sind. 
Heute ist es so, dass sich die Rheumaschübe mit den Schüben meiner chronisch entzündlichen Darmerkrankung abwechseln oder gleichzeitig auftreten. Da streiten sich meine Ärzte immer noch, ob das Rheuma nicht der Auslöser für meine heutige Erkrankung des Darmes gewesen ist! 
Ich erinnere mich noch an meine 2 letzten riesengroßen Rheumaschübe. Der eine war 2022 4 Tage nach meiner Tibiakopfumstellungsosteotomie (d.h. das o-bein wurde zum x-bein umoperiert, indem man unterhalb des KNiegelenkes den Knochen aufsägte und eine Knochenspan in Form eines Keiles einsetzt). Er war so heftig, dass ich wochenlang keine Gehhilfen benutzen konnte, da auch die Handgelenke betroffen und das re. Bein, was ich zum Fortbewegen hätte gebraucht hätte. So bekam ich damals einen Rollstuhl, da ich 6 Wochen lang das linke Bein nicht belasten durfte. 
Der 2. war 2004 am Neujahrstag. Da bat ich sogar meine Tochter, mir einen Tritt in den Hintern zu geben, damit ich wieder ins Bett reinkomme! Sie tat es natürlich nicht und ich lies mich dann einfach nur noch fallen, die Hauptsache irgendwie liegen. Bis man sich dann richtig in die Schlaflage gebracht hat, dauert auch viele Minuten und dann heißt es sich nicht mehr bewegen, sonst schmerzt es noch mehr! 
Fibroline, ich weiss, wie dir zu Mute ist und was du durchmachst. Du musst für dich selbst herausfinden, was für dich am Besten ist. Wie Conny es schon sagte, dem Einen hilft Wärme und den anderen die Kälte. Ich für meinen Teil habe schon sehr früh herausgefunden, wenn ich einen Rheumaschub habe, muss ich mich trotz der enormen Schmerzen bewegen, sonst wird es noch schlimmer. 
So, jetzt habe ich euch fast mit einem Roman erschlagen...sorry....!  :a_plain111:  
LG Dia

----------


## StarBuG

Echt schlimme Sache die Fibromyalgie. 
Wenn man das im Lehrbuch liest, klingt das alles sehr distanziert.
Hört man dann aber Geschichten, wie die von Euch, dann bekommt man erst mal eine vage Vorstellung davon, was das für einen Menschen wirklich bedeuted, an der Krankheit zu leiden. 
Hast du schon mal Opioide zur Schmerzbehandlung versucht?
Also zum Beispiel "Tramal", dass noch nicht (eigentlich sollte es das!) unter das Betäubungsmittelgesetz fällt.
Opioide wirken stark gegen die Schmerzen und hemmen den Darm ein wenig.
Damit könntest du zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. 
Aber ich denke, als langjährige Schmerzpatientin hast du sicher so ziemlich alles schon mehrfach durch oder? 
Danke auf jeden Fall für diesen Einblick.  :Smiley:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Dia

...ja, das kann man wohl sagen, dass ich schon vieles durchhabe! In dem Delphimix ist ein muskelentspannendes Mittel, Voltaren und Diclofenac enthalten. Ich finde disen blöden Zettel nicht! Habe es mir damals extra aufschreiben lassen für meine Unterlagen! Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann war es sogar Tramal! Ich vertrage Tramal nur in Tropfen- und Injektions- bzw. Infusionsform! Tabletten bewirken zar Schmerzfreiheit aber ich habe dann riesengroße Magen-Darm-Probleme und bin dann nicht fähig, mich um meine Kinder zu kümmern, da ich die Toilette und den Eimer immer in Reichweite benötige! 
Es bleiben nicht viele Medikamente übrig, wenn man Morbus Crohn hat! In den meißten Fällen riskiert man immer einen neuen Schub des Crohns. Also greift man nur im äußersten Notfall zu dem Mix. Ansonsten helfen mir Novalgin immer ganz gut, natürlich nur bei meinen Bauchkrämpfen im Schub! 
Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich nichts weiter einnehmen muss. Mein Prof. ist zwar der Ansicht, dass ich dauerhaft Cortison nehmen sollte, aber da sie jetzt auf meinem linken Hüftknochen einen weißen Fleck entdeckt haben und Osteoporose vermuten, behandelt er mich nicht mehr mit Cortison. Wenn es arg schlimm wird, bekomme ich Metronidazol. Es ist sehr wirkungsvoll. Hilft bei mir besser als das Cortison. Mittlerweile bin ich Cortisonresistent und Immunsuppressiva haben bei mir Nebenwirkungen wie zb. Pankreatitis (Bauchspeicheldrüsenentzündung). 
Einen schönen Tag noch wünscht Dia!

----------


## Engel

Huhu,
bin ich eine fibroline...hat lange gedauert, ehe das erkannt wurde.
Danach gings dann erst bei meinem HA...Behandlung der hervorstechenden Symptome...das bringt natürlich nicht viel.
War dann mal bei einem Schmerzarzt in Berlin...der hat mich dann mit Valoron behandelt, welches ich über Jahre genommen habe.
Die Krankheit schritt fort und nun klebe ich Fentanyl-Pflaster und bin hochzufrieden damit!! Ich kann wieder am Leben teilnehmen...zwar nicht so wie früher aber doch mehr und besser als ohne Medi.
Es ist wichtig das man an einen kompetenten Doc gerät der vor Schmerzthearapie keine Angst hat und auch die nötige Kennste besitzt.
Heute führt mein HA die Behandlung..der Schmerzdoc wollte mich nicht mehr..ich bringe zu wenig ein...ich hätte dann jedes Vierteljahr nach Berlin fahren müssen und das kann ich nicht.
Vorher haben wir alles über Mails geklärt..war kein Problem..auf einmal doch...naja..ich weiss mich auch jetzt in guten Händen.
Grüßli vom
Engelchen  :a_01angel_1:

----------


## Dia

......ein Nachtrag! Habe es gefunden, der Delphimix setzt sich aus folgenden Medikamenten zusammen: 
1 Ampulle Voltaren (enthält Diclofenac)
1 Ampulle Delphicort 40
1 Ampulle Cyrobion 1000 (hoffe dass ich das richtig gelesen und geschrieben habe) 
@ StarBuG 
.......muss mich berichtigen, Tramal hat man mir damals nicht verabreicht! Bei der 2. und 3. Ampulle muss ich noch einmal nachgoogeln, was sie bewirken sollten! Vielleicht kann mir ja hier einer von den Doc's es genauer beschreiben!? Danke! 
Bei Delphicort kann ich mir ein cortisonhaltiges Präparat vorstellen, aber das letzte sagt mir jetzt auf die Schnelle rein garnichts.  
LG Dia

----------


## StarBuG

Delphicort ist ein Kortisonpräparat  
Cyrobion hab ich in der roten Liste leider nicht gefunden.

----------


## Schlumpfine

übrigens, du zukünftiger kinderarzt  :Grin: , 
der nachgewiesen jüngste patient mit fibromyalgie war ein 4- jähriger junge. also vergiß das wort nicht, es könnte dir in deinem berufsleben nochmal über "den weg laufen". 
nicht, daß du dem armen wurm dann auch sagst:
er soll doch mal den arsch hochkriegen und sich zusammennehmen. 
dir nicht die zeit stehlen und sich seine langeweile anders vertreiben.
mal in der psychatrie eine weile entspannen und so dein budget entlasten.
sich von seinen eltern trennen und zu verwandten ziehen, die es mehr mögen.
usw... 
die conny

----------


## Dia

Guten Morgen, StarBuG! 
...danke für die Info! Sagt ja schon der Name, das da Cortison darin enthalten ist. 
Das andere Mittel heißt Cytobion 1000. Sorry....hatte ich verkehrt gelesen. Habe nachgegoogelt. Es ist ein Vitamin B12 Präparat, dass bei verschiedenen Erkrankungen mit verabreicht wird. Z. B. Anämie, Erkrankungen und Entzündungen des Ileums und noch andere.  
Ach übrigens......wie ist deine Prüfung gelaufen? Bestanden :Huh?:  Wenn ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch noch nachträglich!!!  :Grin:  
LG Dia

----------


## StarBuG

Kann dir noch nicht sagen, ob ich alle Fächer bestanden hab.
Die Prüfung war schon hart, dafür das es die letzte war, vorallem Pharmakologie.. 
Naja schlimmsten Falls muss ich ein oder 2 Fächer am Ende der Semesterferien noch mal neu schreiben, was auch kein Beinbruch wäre  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Dia

...na dann werden die Daumen noch kräftig gedrückt!!!!  
LG Dia

----------


## Monsti

Hallo zusammen, 
was ich hier zu Fibro und der hilfreichen oder nicht hilfreichen Medikation lese, verwundert mich ein wenig. 
Ich habe cP und sekundäre Fibromyalgie. Ich kenne also beides. Während meine cP ganz hervorragend auf Cortison anspricht, interessiert das die Fibro nicht die Bohne. Auch Diclo und andere NSAR halfen zwar ein wenig bei cP-Schmerzen, aber nicht bei Fibro-Schmerzen. Da hilft mir nur Bewegung, die Vermeidung von Stress und Novalgin (was gegen cP-Schmerzen aber nicht hilft). 
Die Fibro-Schmerzen sind bei mir eher diffus, nervtötend und wie heftiger Muskelkater. cP-Schmerzen sind im akuten Schub wie bei einem Bänderriss oder einem frischen Knochenbruch, nämlich heftigst, puckernd und heiß. In meinen stärkeren Schüben nahm ich stets 2-3 kg ab und hatte permanent leichtes Fieber um 38. Bei Fibro-Schüben hatte ich das niemals. Dabei fühle mich mich zwar ebenfalls mies und schlapp, aber ganz anders als in einem cP-Schub. Es ist bei meinem Fibro-Anfällen eher vergleichbar mit einem Kater oder dem Gefühl nach einer schlaflosen Nacht. 
Fibromyalgie ist *keine* entzündliche Erkrankung, sondern eine Nervenleitungsstörung - ein pures Schmerzsyndrom. Deshalb ist es auch ganz und gar unmöglich, dass sich z.B. Finger verformen. Wenn das der Fall ist, liegt dem ganz sicher eine andere rheumatische Erkrankung zugrunde, der man über einen fähigen internistischen Rheumatologen auf den Grund gehen sollte. 
Die Fibromyalgie ist genauso wie das Reizdarm-Syndrom eine Ausschluss-Diagnose, die aber zahllose Ärzte leider nicht auf die Reihe kriegen. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Wie stehts denn mit Opiaten (Morphin bzw. Morphinderivaten)? 
Die müssten doch gegen die Schmerzen helfen oder? 
Leider ist in Deutschland, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Ländern, die verschreibung von Betäubungsmittelpflichtigen Schmerzmitteln sehr restriktiv. 
Dabei ist eine adäquate Schmerztherapie extrem wichtig. 
Habt ihr das schon mal versucht?

----------


## so oder so

> Bei einer Routineuntersuchung wurde es dann entdeckt mittels CRP-Wert und positivem Rheumafaktor. 
> . Mit der Zeit treten Deformierungen auf. Bei mir sind es die Mittelfinger und Zeigefinger, sowie die Ellenbogen.

 fibromyalgie kann nicht im blut nachgewiesen werden.
demnach sind erhöhte crp + rf (c-reaktives Protein +
rheumafaktor) hinweise auf andere mögliche u.u. rheumatische
erkrankungen. per cortisontest ist eine entzündung rasch
zu erkennen oder auszuschliessen. 
fibromyalgie führt nicht zu destruktionen (zerstörungen). treten diese auf, sollte über andere diagnosen nachgedacht werden. 
so oder so.......eine schmerzhafte sache!

----------


## anonymi

Bei mir wurde auch eine Fibromyalgie diagnostiziert das war im april 2006. Zwischen den Schüben geht es mir meist recht gut, ich bin sogar oft schmerzfrei. Ich habe etwa alle 3-4 Wochen ein Schub manchmal liegt mehr manchmal weniger zeit dazwischen. Die dauern zwicshen 2 tagen und 3 wochen an. Ein Schub kann durch ein wetterumschwung durch stress durch kleiner unfälle(z.b. wenn ich mich stoße) oder wenn ich mich überanstrengt habe ausgelöst werden. D.h. im klartext kann ich Schübe hinauszögern allein dadurch wie ich mich verhalte. wenn ich meinem körper ruhepausen gönne genügend schlafe hab ich weniger probleme wie wenn ich nicht darauf achte. Ich kann die Dinge natürlich nicht vollkommen meiden darum kommen Schübe vor, das wtter kann ich auch nicht beeinflussen und dass ich mich mal stoße kommt oft vor zumal mir auch öfters mal schwindlig ist mir fallen auch Dinge aus der Hand oder ich bin müde da ich auch oft einen niedrigen Blutdruck habe.
Bei manchen Dingen weiss ich auch noch gar nicht dass sie einen Schub auslösen können. Ich habe z.b. festgestellt dass mir kaltes wasser nicht gut tut. manchen fibros hilft ja kälte manchen wärme mir hilft wärme eher und kälte dagegen verschlimmert die symtomatik. 
Ich glaube man kann den Verlauf von Fibro schon beeinflussen eben durch das eigene Verhalten, das soll aber auch nicht heissen dass ein Fibro selbst schuld ist wenns ihm schlecht geht. Bei mir ist die Fibro noch nicht so stark der Ausbruch ist vermutlich auch erst 3 jahre her. Bisher habe ich zwar opiate verschrieben bekommen jedoch noch nicht davon gebrauch gemacht. Ich nehem Trimipramin das hilft ganz gut. 
anonymi

----------


## Sarah

Hallo, 
Fibromyalgie würde ich immer mit Amalgam und Zahnherden in Verbindung bringen.
Dazu einen Link von Dr. H. Schreiber.  http://lichtstrahl-magazin.de/Artike...t/Amalgam.html 
Hier steht auch einiges interessante über Fibromyalgie. 
Viele Grüße von Sarah

----------


## StarBuG

Hi Sarah, der Link zu Symtome.ch geht auf die Hauptseite, könntest du deinen Beitrag editieren und auf den richtigen Beitrag linken?  :Zwinker:

----------


## Sarah

Hi, 
hier aus dem Thread,    

> zu fibro ..folgendes zitat von klinghardt/vortrag nov.96- auszug:
> Wir haben die sog. Fibromyalgie, das ist eine Erkrankung, die Frauen sehr viel haben, mit allgemeinen Muskelschmerzen, leichten Depressionen und Schlaflosigkeit. Das sind die typischen Zeichen. Das ist oft eine typische Quecksilbererkrankung. 
> Wenn wir diese Leute entgiften mit den entsprechenden Mitteln, die wir nachher besprechen, kommt es zu einer vollständigen Ausheilung dieser Erkrankung in kurzer Zeit, in 3-4 Monaten. Wir haben bis jetzt noch keine Ausnahmen gefunden. Wir haben eine Langzeitstudie, die im Moment läuft, und 3-4 Monate, seitdem die Studie läuft, sind alle Teilnehmer, die angefangen haben mit dieser Diagnose, nach 3-4 Monaten beschwerdefrei ohne weitere Behandlung. Hier ist es einfach so, daß Quecksilber abgelagert ist im Muskel, und zwar in den Faszien und Nerven, die in die Muskeln reingehen - insbesondere die autonomen Nerven, die die Muskelspindeln innervieren. Das ist eine Stelle. Die andere Stelle sind bindegewebige Orte wie z.B. die Gelenkkapseln, des Schultergelenks, des Kniegelenks....

 Ich weiss leider nicht, wie man direkt auf den Beitrag linkt. 
Wenn man in der blauen Leiste unter "suchen" Fibromyalgie eingibt, findet man einige Threads. 
Viele liebe Grüße von Sarah

----------


## moni119

hallo,
bin selber seit 30 jahren an fibro erkrankt, wie ich seit 2003 weiss. nach dem schlimmsten schmerzschub in diesem frühjahr meines lebens habe ich nochmals im internet geforscht und endlich die lösung gefunden.
schau mal unter www.guaifenesin.de - seite der deutschen selbsthilfegruppe, bei den amis: http://www.fibromyalgiatreatment.com/index.htm
es ist kein wundermittel und es hilft wirklich, den weg der krankheit zurück zu gehen, ich nehme guaifenesin seit 6 wochen.
alles liebe, monika

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Moni 
Es freut mich das es dir besser geht.
Die Webseite guaifenesin.de ist allerdings völliger Humbug.
Es fängt schon damit an, das Guaifenesin keine Nebenwirkungen haben soll. Dies stimmt schlicht und ergreifend nicht. 
Bekannte Nebenwirkungen von Guaifenesin:
Hautausschlag, Juckreiz, Koma, Konfusion (sehr selten)
Schwindel, Übelkeit, Erbrechen, Magenunverträglichkeit, Sodbrennen
Bradykardie (sehr selten)
Bronchospasmus, Dyspnoe (sehr selten)
Granulozytopenie (sehr selten)
Allergische Reaktionen einschl. anaphylaktischer Schock (sehr selten)
Schmerzen, Wärmegefühl 
Auch das die Ursache von Fibromyalgie ein erhöhtes Phosphat sein soll ist Blödsinn, da dies durch einfache Medikamente (nicht Guaifenesin) therapiert werden könnte, und vor allem in nahezu jeder Laboranalyse sofort auffallen würde.
Der ganze Text (die gesamte Webseite) ist fast vollständiger auf wissenschaftliche Sprache getrimmter Schwachsinn. 
Es freut mich aber, dass es bei dir hilft.
Ich hoffe nur, du bezahlst nicht zu viel für die Tabletten.
Guaifenesin gibt es in Form von Saft (200ml) als Fagusan® Lösung in der Apotheke für rund 7€. 
Generell aber gilt für alle Therapieversuche:  *Sprecht bitte VORHER mit eurem Arzt darüber!* 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## moni119

schnell mal gelesen - schnell mal abgewertet
ich bin selbst naturwissenschaftler - und für mich stimmt es - allerdings habe ich auch das buch gelesen und mich mehr damit beschäftigt...
da ich selbst betroffener bin gehe ich davon aus, dass ich das besser beurteilen kann, da im buch meine ganze krankengeschichte und auch die meines vaters beschrieben ist. 
ich bezahle nicht zuviel - und dein vorschlag ist quatsch.
guaifenesin erhält man in tablettenform, exakt dosiert auf 300 mg, bezugsquellen höchst offiziell und apotheke. 
ja, ich therapiere selbst, da es nämlich hier bislang keine ärzte gibt, die die methode kennen.
ich halte mich an die menschen, denen das mittel zu besserung bis vollständiger beschwerdefreiheit verholfen hat, deren aussagen zählen für mich mehr als eine abqualifizierung nach oberflächlicher betrachtung.
und von wegen nebenwirkungen:
wer solche schmerzen hat, dass er den ganzen tag schreien könnte, nimmt ein medikament, das bei uns in hustenmitteln, die rezeptfrei erhältlich sind, ohne schwierigkeiten.
übrigens: guaifenesin ist rezeptfrei (!!!) und billig, da die patente abgelaufen sind - erst informieren, dann schreiben...

----------


## StarBuG

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich hab nicht gesagt das Guaifenesin Schwachsinn ist. 
Dafür würde ich abwarten bis Doppelblind Studien das belegen oder wiederlegen. 
Die Webseite allerdings ist purer Blödsinn.
Das Fängt bei kleinen Aussagen an geht über Begründungen bis hin zu gefährlichen Ratschlägen. 
Aspirin z.B. wegzulassen, wenn es vom Arzt verordnet wurde, kann z.B. gefährlich werden. 
Und nur weil jemand als Autor Dr. drunter schreibt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er Arzt ist.
Dieser Autor war definitiv keiner. Denn die Aussagen sind so gut wie alle falsch. 
Wenn dir Guaifenesin hilft, freut mich das.
Allerdings würde ich die Einnahme auch mit deinem Arzt besprechen um evtl. Wechsel- oder Nebenwirkungen auszuschließen. 
Für eine Wissenschaftlerin liest du aber Argumentationen reichlich Oberflächlich.
Wie du aus meiner Antwort und aus meiner Privaten Nachricht erlesen konntest, habe ich mich sehr wohl über Guaifenesin informiert, bzw. kannte das Medikament schon. Ich habe dir sogar den Handelsnamen mit Dosis genannt für den Fall, das dich irgendwelche windigen Geschäftsleute mit überteuerten Kapseln abzocken wollen. 
Erst lesen, dann verurteilen  :Zwinker:    

> übrigens: guaifenesin ist rezeptfrei (!!!)

  Rezeptfrei heißt übrigens nicht gleich ungefährlich.
 Paracetamol ist auch rezeptfrei, und doch reicht eine Packung um dich umzubringen. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## moni119

also - vorsicht mit solchen aussagen und bewertungen:
du hast dich keine halbe stunde mit dem thema beschäftigt - und wagst es, einen arzt, der selbst an fibromyalgie erkrankt ist und viele erfolge vorzuweisen hat, abzuqualifizieren? 
ich bin betroffen - und ganz sicher nicht oberflächlich - weder als mensch noch als naturwissenschaftler. im gegensatz zu dir habe ich mit diesem thema jahre beschäftigt. 
die deutsche webseite wurde von laien erstellt - das buch von einem amerikanischen arzt geschrieben und ins deutsche übersetzt. 
und bevor du hier noch - in leider bekannter von oben herab-arzt manier - weiter blödsinn von dir gibst noch ein tip von einem altgedienten naturwissenschaftler: 
informiere dich erst umfassend, prüfe deine information gründlich und dann mache immer noch keine leute runter, von denen du nichts weißt!!! 
ich habe hier für betroffene geschrieben - und nicht für jungspunde, die sich wichtig machen wollen - und bitte nun, diese diskussion zu beenden.
übrigens: man kann sehr gut ohne aspirin leben - und sehr schlecht mit fibromyalgie!!!

----------


## StarBuG

Ich bin weder herablassend noch habe ich mich nicht informiert.
Ich bin ein fast fertig studierter Mediziner und weiß wenn ich Falschaussagen lese.
Du allerdings hast dir schon längst eine Meinung über alle Mediziner gebildet und somit auch mich schon vorverurteilt. Deine Wortwahl und Sichtweise ist im Gegensatz zu meiner allerdings herablassend. 
Ich habe dir auch genau gesagt, was ich als Schwachsinn empfinde, nämlich die von Laien verfasste Webseite! 
Dort ist so gut wie alles FALSCH und da kannst du dich noch so sehr mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt haben, an der Tatsache kannst du nichts ändern.
Allein das du dich als Wissenschaftlerin mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hast und diese Webseite nach wie vor empfiehlst lässt mich ein wenig an deiner wissenschaftlichen Denkweise zweifeln.
Es ist nichts leichter, als so gut wie jede Aussagen dieser Webseite sofort zu wiederlegen. Dafür brauch man im Prinzip sogar nur in Wikipedia einzelne Begriffe nachschlagen, und schon springen einem die Fehler ins Gesicht. Dabei rede ich auch hier NICHT über die Wirksamkeit der Therapie sondern über pseudowissenschaftlich Begründungen, die von Grund auf falsch sind, dies mag an der Übersetzung liegen, oder an den Laienverfassern (p.s. die englischen Texte lesen sich anders). 
Ich habe dir dafür schon einige Beispiele gegeben. 
Deine Doktoren habe ich mit keinem Satz abqualifiziert, ich habe lediglich geäußert, dass die Verfasser dieser Webseite mit Sicherheit keine Ärzte sind.   

> übrigens: man kann sehr gut ohne aspirin leben - und sehr schlecht mit fibromyalgie!!!

  Zumindest bis zum nächsten Herzinfarkt oder Schlaganfall, da hast du Recht. 
Und jetzt zügle dich bitte ein wenig in deiner Wortwahl. 
EDIT: 
Es gab übrigens eine Studie nach dem "Guaifenesin protocol", deren Ergebnisse 2003 veröffentlicht wurden. Dort wurde keine signifikante Symptom- oder Schmerzreduktion nachgewiesen und auch keine Verbesserung der Laborparameter. Allerdings wurden dabei evtl. Salicylat-Zufuhr über die Haut (z.B. Kosmetika) nicht berücksichtigt. 
Die Frage die offen bleibt ist doch, wieso es seit 1990 bis heute nur eine Studie gab, und die keine signifikante Besserung ergab.
Wieso hat Dr. Amand nicht schon längst eine eigene randomisierte Doppelblind-Studie durchgeführt, um die Wirksamkeit nachzuweisen?  *Dies sind alles nur Gedanken meinerseits.
Ich will hier weder zur Therapie raten noch davon abraten.* 
Allerdings würde ich allen generell raten, sämtliche Therapien vorher mit einem Arzt des Vertrauens zu besprechen. 
Danke 
Michael

----------


## moni119

wenn sich hier jemand zügeln sollte, dann bist das du. 
noch einmal:
ich habe für betroffene geschrieben, wie ich es einer bin - nicht für deine wichtigtuerei. 
ich hatte dich gebeten, die diskussion zu beenden, du kannst es nicht lassen. 
ist das dein privatforum, in dem du schon mal übst?
gib endlich ruhe, und nimm hier nicht so viel platz ein. 
schade, dass du arzt wirst

----------


## StarBuG

Schade, dass du gehen musst. 
Tschüss  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Caro

Hallo Moni 
Na nun schalt aber mal bitte einen Gang zurück.
Wenn Dir dieses Guaifenesin hilft dann freu Dich doch darüber. 
Micha redet es doch nicht schlecht und von Wichtigtuerei ist er soweit entfernt wie wir vom Mond.
Wir bewegen uns hier im Internet und da ist blindes Vertrauen in so manche Website schlicht weg falsch.Du hälst das dort für das Non plus Ultra,ist auch völlig ok,...ok für Dich,aber doch nicht auch zwingend ok für den Rest der Welt,oder :Zwinker:  ?

----------


## JudithD

Liebe Mitglieder, 
Ich leide seit der Kindheit an Fibromyalgie. Damals nannte man natürlich die Schmerzen einfach Rheuma ohne Laborbefund. Die starken Kopfschmerzen und meine Schlafstörungen, unter denen ich seit dem 10. Lebensjahr leide, bezeichnete man entwicklungsbedingt. Die starken Fußprobleme entstanden durch schlechtes Schuhwerk. Die häufigen Mittelohrprobleme, 4 malige Vereiterungen mit Eiterdurchbruch durch das Trommelfell, Schwerhörigkeit, Entzündungen und die extrem starke Erkrankung an Masern passierten eben manchmal bei manchen Kindern. Es kam niemand darauf, dass das Immunsystem durch einen Gendeffekt geschwächt sei. Im jugendlichen Alter erstreckten sich die Schmerzen an den Füßen und Beinen auch auf die Hände und Arme. Verdauungsstörungen nannte man meine Beschwerden im Magen-Darmtrakt. Mit 18 Jahren bekam ich vermehrte Durchblutungsstörungen, die medikamentös behandelt werden mussten. 
Ich habe dann mit 20 Jahren geheiratet. Als ich schwanger wurde, erbrach ich mich bis zum 5. Monat bis zu 50 mal am Tag, dann wurde eine dreiwöchige Behandlung eingeleitet, die mir als Abschluss ein wunderschönes ( Gegenteil ) Nesselfieber bescherte. Ich war aber auch gegen weitere Medis und Leitungswasser allergisch.
Aber die Brechattacken verringerten sich zumindest auf nur noch 20 Mal Erbrechen pro Tag. Doch das Ergebnis dieser Quälerei war ein Siebenmonatskind.
Leider hat mir mein Magen die viele Brecherei übel genommen. Eine akute Magenschleimhautentzündung geht in eine chronische über, die sich über dreir Jahre jeder Therapie widersetzt;Gewichtsabnahme bis zu fünfundzwanzig kg unter dem Normalgewicht. Mit 22 Jahren kam es zum Ausbruch der schweren Krankheit „ Morbus Meniere`", einer Erkrankung des Gleichgewichtsorgans, die mich anfallartig immer wieder völlig erschöpft zum Liegen zwingt und erst im Alter von sechzig Jahren schwächer wird. Auch Sehnenscheidenentzündungen plagten mich häufig wiederkehrend. Immer häufiger akute Nasenebenhöhlenentzündungen machten wiederholten Antibiotikaeinsatz nötig. Kein Wunder, dass sich allmählich auch leichte depressive Verstimmungen einstellten. Besonders dann, wenn es hieß: Du hast auch dauernd etwas anderes.
Noch mehr belasteten mich aber die Aussagen meiner Hausärzte, die sämtliche Beschwerden auf meinen Beruf schoben: „Ach Sie sind Lehrerin, nun dann sind das, was Sie haben, vegetative Störungen. Da brauchen Sie sich also keine Sorgen zu machen!" Doch Sorgen machte ich mir sehr, denn ich begann zu grübeln, welche Ursache all diese „Wehwehchen" haben könnten. Natürlich fand ich nicht die wirkliche Ursache, hatte aber allmählich das Gefühl, dass nun auch noch mein Verstand versage, ich allmählich geisteskrank werde. Und ich versuchte immer mehr, meine körperlichen und psychischen Beschwerden zu verbergen. 
Als sich ärztlicherseits eine dringende Auszeit meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit erforderlich macht, beschließen mein Mann und ich, die Geburt unseres zweiten Kindes als Vorwand zur Kündigung meiner Arbeit zu benutzen. Es wurde ein Achtmonatskind.
Erste Anfälle von Migräne mit Aura traten auf, obwohl ich in den Babyjahren und nicht mehr berufstätig war.
Ab diesem Zeitraum begann in Verbindung mit dem Morbus Meniere zunächst zeitweiliger Tinnitus, später quälten mich ununterbrochen bis zu drei verschiedene Arten von Tinitus. 
Noch in der Babypause entstanden unerklärliche Sehstörungen, die mit Brennen und häufigem Tränen der Augen verbunden waren sowie unscharfes, verschwommenes Sehen und Sehen mit Schleier vor den Augen. Augenärztlicherseits hieß der Befund einer Untersuchung wegen dieser Beschwerden " ohne Befund".
Nachdem ich auf Anraten einer Arztfrau, die lange unter Magengeschwüre litt, mit dem täglichen Trinken von Leinsamenschleim begann, stellte sich nach etwa 2 Jahren eine Besserung der Magenschleimhautentzündung ein. Aber ich bekam keine Ruhe, denn nun wurde ich von immer wiederkehrenden galleartigen Koliken ohne diagnostizierbare Symptome gequält. Mit 27 Jahren stellten sich erste Beschwerden im Bereich der Wirbelsäule und in der Leistengegend beidseitig ein.
Aber dennoch musste ich aus finanziellen Gründen und auch, weil ich meinen Beruf liebte, wieder in den Schuldienst zurückkehren. Alerdings begann ich nun die 
Wiederaufnahme meiner Lehrertätigkeit in verkürzter Form.
Jetzt zeigte sich das geschwächte Immunsystem durch häufige Infekte der oberen Luftwege. Gestattet mir in Stichpunkten weiterzuschreiben:
h rheumatischen Schmerzen in Füßen und Händen ohne Anzeichen dafür im Blutbild; 
Entfernen der Mandeln mit 38 Jahren
Die rheumatischen Schmerzen verschwinden kurzzeitig, die Infekte, besonders im Hals- und Rachenbereich werden ständig stärker;
Dadurch beginnen ganz allmählich einsetzende chronisch vegetative Störungen der Stimmbänder, so dass mein Unterricht, insbesondere der Musikunterricht stark erschwert wird; 
Häufige Erschöpfungszustände;
Des Nachts beginnen durch Spannungszustände, Restless Legs und chronisch verstopfter Nase weitere Störungen des Schlafverlaufs;
Längere depressive Phasen;
Nach sechswöchiger kurmäßiger Stimmtherapie leichte Verbesserung, doch bald abermalige weitere Verschlechterung des bisherigen Befindens;
Auf eigenen Wunsch erste Psychotherapie, die nach der Erstuntersuchung als stationäre Therapie fortgesetzt wird.
peziell für meine Stimmprobleme zugeschnittene Intensivtherapie;
Anfängliches Abklingen der Depressionen durch die stationäre Behandlung, übrige krankhafte Beschwerden bleiben erhalten.
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle die Krankheitssymtome während der nächsten zehn Jahre meiner Ehe auflisten: 
Nach erneuter Aufnahme des Schuldienstes abermaliges, noch stärkeres Abrutschen in schwere Depressionen;
Häufiges Gefühl des Neben mir Stehens, dem Fibronebel wie ich später erfahre; 
Orientierungsschwierigkeiten; 
Mehrmalige schwere allergische Reaktionen auf Medikamente, die ärztliche Behandlung bzw. Krankenhausaufenthalt notwendig machen;  
Im Alter von zweiundvierzig Jahren Beginn einer lebenslangen Behandlung mit Antidepressiva;
Daraufhin auffällige Verbesserung des gesamten Gesundheitszustandes, wie wieder mehr Energie, Lebensmut, etwas besserer Schlaf;
Weiterhin bleiben allerdings vorhanden: Rückenbeschwerden und Beginn von Mittelfußblockierungen, die in späteren Jahren das Tragen von orthopädischem Schuhwerk erforderlich machen;
Durch wöchentliche krankengymnastische Übungen gelingt es mir dennoch, die Rückenbeschwerden und auch die zu dieser Zeit festgestellten Schmerzen durch Abnutzungserscheinungen der Hüftknochen im erträglichen Rahmen zu halten;
Ein Jahr vor dem Beginn von einem zweijährigen Studium an der Musikhochschule mit Erwerb eines Diploms als Musiklehrerin sowie während zwei weiterer Jahre nach dem Studium gelingt es mir, mit voller Stundenzahl berufstätig zu sein;
Danach beginnt mein völliger Zusammenbruch durch die Fibromyalgie und die Zeit von NUR NOCH SCHLECHTEN TAGEN, diese Zeit zieht sich über zehn Jahre hin. Ich hatte zwar zu diesem Zeitraum bereits von der Fibromyalgie gehört und vermutete, an dieser Krankheit zu leiden. Doch einer der seltenen Fachärzte, die es zu jener Zeit für diese Krankheit gab, sagte, die Schmerzpunkte dazu habe ich schon, aber ich sei nicht der Typ für diese Krankheit; ( aus unendlicher Hoffnung nun endlich die mich quälende Krankheit gefunden zu haben, war ich sehr euphorisch, und so sicher dem Arzt nicht depressiv genug);
Nun begannen also für mich nur noch ununterbrochen sehr schlechte Tage.
Als Auslöser sind mehrere starke Belastungen zu nennen: Zeit der Wende mit vielen familiären und beruflichen Veränderungen; schwere lebensgefährliche Erkrankung meines ältesten Sohnes; acht Jahre währende Pflege meiner an Alzheimer erkrankten Mutti in unserem Haushalt bis hin zu ihrem Ableben bei uns;
Folgende neue Krankheiten kommen hinzu:
Schwerste migräneartige Schmerzattacken, die mich zwingen, immer häufiger und länger das Bett zu hüten und dem Unterricht fernzubleiben ( die Ursache dieser Kopfschmerzen wird in späteren Jahren im Schlaflabor als Schlafapnoe diagnostiziert und erfolgreich mit Schlafmaske therapiert)
Natürlich werden diese schwersten Kopfschmerzen ebenfalls wieder auf meine psychischen Probleme geschoben, und wirken sich weiterhin äußerst negativ auf meine Persönlichkeitsstruktur aus ;
Beginn der extremsten Erschöpfung - keinerlei Erholtsein mehr nach dem nächtlichen Schlaf;
Völlig erschlagenes Wachwerden, mein Ausspruch dazu: Ich habe morgens das Gefühl, durch eine Hammermühle gedreht worden zu sein, so stark schmerzt mein gesamter Körper;
Akuter Ausbruch von Tennisarmen beidseitig, lässt sich nicht mehr heilen , nur noch schmerzlindernd therapieren;
Rückenbeschwerden und Erschöpfung werden so stark, dass ich die wöchentlichen krankengymnastischen Übungen nach zehn Jahren abbrechen muss; 
Es stellen sich nun in allen vier Extremitäten so starke nächtliche Schmerzen ein, dass ich bedingt durch die Schmerztabletten ein Zwöffingerdarmgeschwür bekomme, welches aber nach Behandlung wieder gut ausheilt. 
Die nächtlichen sehr starken Schmerzen bleiben, machen ab jetzt den Einsatz von ärztlich verordneten Schlaftabletten Sonata 25 erforderlich. Ab dieser Zeit humpele ich wegen der starken Schmerzen nachts oft umher, oder weine mich in den Schlaf, und die Erschöpfung schreitet ständig stärker voran;  
Weitere Symptome: Eine zwei Jahre währende Zuckerkrankheit, die durch Medikamente wieder abklingt, aber es manifestiert sich immer 
offensichtlicher eine Hypoglykämie;
Immer häufiger auftretende Effekte der oberen Luftwege, insbesondere der Nasennebenhöhlen mit folgendem schmerzhaften Infekt der Harnorgane; 
Beginn von sehr stark verlaufenden und ärztlicherseits nicht beeinflussbaren Entzündungen im Anal - und Genitalbereich;
sowie fast chronisch verlaufende kaum beeinflussbare Entzündungen des Zahnfleisches;
Immer wiederkehrender Einsatz von Antibiotika macht sich erforderlich und verschlimmert das vorhandene Krankheitsbild;
Häufiger Pilzbefall;
Erneute achtwöchige stationäre Psychotherapie;
Keinerlei Verbesserung aller Symptome - die Gesamterschöpfung wird immer drastischer;
In meiner Verzweiflung begebe ich mich in die Behandlung einer Geistheilerin;
Das Wunder der allmählichen Rückkehr der völlig verlorengegangenen Kraft und des Lebensmutes beginnt sehr zögerlich;
Schließlich begebe ich mich ins rheumatologische Krankenhaus zur Abklärung meiner Schmerzen, auf meinen noch immer vorhandenen Verdacht hin wird Fibromyalgie vermutet und nun auch in der Diagnose bestätigt;
Die intensive Schmerztherapie bringt leider nur vierzehn Tage nach dem Krankenhausaufenthalt Linderung aller Beschwerden; 
Zu den Beschwerden im Anal -und Genitalbereich äußert sich der Chefarzt des Krankenhauses, diese Symptome könne er nirgends zuordnen - 14 Tage später muss ich beim Recherchieren der Krankheit Fibromyalgie innerhalb des Internets erkennen, dass diese Symptome ebenfalls zur Fibromyalgie gehören; 
Da ich kaum noch die Treppenstufen zu unserer Wohnung hochkomme und so erschöpft bin, dass ich außer Staub wischen, keine häusliche Arbeit mehr verrichten kann und ich selbst nach dem Staubwischen völlig erschöpft das Bett aufsuchen muss, - nach einem Toilettengang ebenfalls nur durch längere absolute Bettruhe der Schmerzen wieder Herr werden kann, nur noch mithilfe eines Sitzringes das Sitzen ertrage, - beim Autofahren zu Ärzten Schmierblutung an den örtlichen Entzündungen eintritt, die Leisten so stark schmerzen und geschwollen sind, das ich nur unter sehr starken Schmerzen kurzzeitig laufen kann, die Haut durch die Erschütterung beim Autofahren anschwillt und schmerzt, als würde sie reißen, wegen all der schier unerträglichen Probleme habe ich keinerlei Kraft mehr, meinen Beruf auszuüben. Ich werde nach einem 9 monatigen Krankenstand von meiner Krankenkasse aufgefordert, einen Antrag auf Altersrente mit finanziellen Abstrichen einzureichen. 
Ich fühle mich von den Ärzten und der gesamten Welt alleingelassen. Nur gut, dass meine Familie in all den Jahren der schlimmen Qälerei immer zu mir gestanden hat und mich unterstützt, so gut es eben geht. 
MfG 
JudithD.

----------


## Caro

Liebe Judith 
Dein Leidensweg ist unvorstellbar und die eigenen Wehwechen und Zipperlein werden winzig klein beim lesen Deines Postings. 
Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie weiterhin viel Kraft damit Ihr diesen für Dich so unendlich Leidvollen Weg weiter gemeinsam geht und Du nicht ganz allein bist mit Deinen Schmerzen.

----------


## urologiker

> wenn sich hier jemand zügeln sollte, dann bist das du. 
> noch einmal:
> ich habe für betroffene geschrieben, wie ich es einer bin - nicht für deine wichtigtuerei. 
> ich hatte dich gebeten, die diskussion zu beenden, du kannst es nicht lassen. 
> ist das dein privatforum, in dem du schon mal übst?
> gib endlich ruhe, und nimm hier nicht so viel platz ein. 
> schade, dass du arzt wirst

 Woah! Eine Irre!!! Habe ich nur rein zufällig gelesen und bin schockiert, wie fanatisch man an unseriösem Markting von Medikamenten festhalten kann... 
Schon die allererste Aussage über den Wirkstoff "Guaifenesin wird innerhalb ein bis zwei Stunden nach der Einnahme zu 100 Prozent aufgenommen." beweist die das fehlende (natur-)wissenschaftliche Format, denn zu 100% wird praktisch nichts aufgenommen! 
Anyway, ver(w)irrte Geister, tse, tse... :Sad:

----------


## JudithD

Liebe Caro, 
ganz herzlichen Dank für Deine lieben Worte. Sie taten mir sehr gut. 
Ich habe meine Krankengeschichte hier so ausführlich geschrieben, weil sich die meisten Menschen auf Grund der häufigsten Beschreibungen der Fibromyalgie in der Fachliteratur gar nicht vorstellen können :Cry:  , welcher Leidensweg dahinter steht. 
Michael hat ja schon vor längerer Zeit einen Bericht dazu reingestellt:  Fibromyalgie(syndrom), Fibrositis, polytope (multilokuläre*) Insertionstendopathie**, psychogener Rheumatismus (von manchen Autoren als eigenständiges Krankheitsbild betrachtet)  polytope (= an mehreren Stellen auftretende), mechanisch nicht erklärbare Schmerzsymptomatik an stark druckdolenten (= Druckschmerzhaft) Sehnenansätzen u. Muskeln (vertebral [= an der Wirbelsäule] u. peripher [= z.B. Arme oder Beine]), ohne hinreichenden somatischen (= körperlichen) Befund, begleitet von vegetativen (= vom Willen weitgehend unabhängig) u. funktionellen Störungen, meist mit offensichtlichem psychosomatischem*** Hintergrund. 
Ich weiß, da ich in vielen Fibro-Foren lese, dass mein Krankheitsweg kein Einzelfall ist, sondern dass sich bei den meisten Fibromyalgiepatienten konkret dieselben Symptome äußern. 
Hallo Moderator urologiker, Du bist gar nicht auf meinen Bericht eingegangen, war dies ein Versehen?  
Liebe Grüße 
JudithD :Sad:  :Smiley:

----------


## urologiker

> Hallo Moderator urologiker, Du bist gar nicht auf meinen Bericht eingegangen, war dies ein Versehen?  
> Liebe Grüße 
> JudithD

 Liebe Judith, ich bin nicht verpflichtet auf deinen Beitrag einzugehen. Muß ich das entschuldigen? :Cool:   
Irritierte Grüße, logiker

----------


## fred

> Liebe Judith, ich bin nicht verpflichtet auf deinen Beitrag einzugehen. Muß ich das entschuldigen?  
> Irritierte Grüße, logiker

  
Nein. Hätte man aber von einem qualifizierten Moderator erwarten können. Beides.  
- Ist meine Meinung -

----------


## JudithD

Danke lieber Fred, 
ich stimme Dir wirklich zu. Nicht, dass ich nun unbedingt begrüßt werden möchte, obwohl das in den meisten Foren so üblich ist. Aber da sich die Antwort von urologiker ja nicht auf meinen, sondern auf den Beitrag davor bezog, obwohl er direkt unter meinem Bericht stand, hat mich seine Antwort zunächst auch ziemlich "irritiert", oder besser enttäuscht. 
Nun, ich kann auch damit leben. 
LG  
JudithD

----------


## fred

Es gibt hier wohl einen offiziellen Vorstellungs-Thread, wo man auch begrüßt wird.  
Du hast so viel von Dir direkt im Thema geschrieben dass untergegangen sein kann, dass du ja neu bist. Ich habe bisher immer nur gelesen, aber nun begrüße ich dich doch mal ganz herzlich - deinen Beitrag hab ich zweimal gelesen, so interessant war er für mich, denn meine Sandkastenfreundin leidet auch an Fibro, allerdings hat sie lange nicht so viel mitmachen müssen wie du. 
Menschen wie du, die so über ihre Krankheit erzählen können und so viel Erfahrung haben sind für ein Forum ungeheuer wertvoll. Sie können anderen Betroffenen nämlich wirklich helfen. Vielleicht hast du deinen Mut noch nicht verloren und bleibst trotzdem.
Es würde vielen hier gut tun. 
- Meine Meinung -

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ fred & JudithD 
wenn es was zu merkern gibt dann bitte macht das in diesem Thema: M O T Z. 
Zum Vorstellungsthread geht es hier -Vorstellungen-  *Anbei heiße ich euch im Forum herzlich Wilkommen* 
Ansonsten zurück zum Thema! 
Gruß Patientenschubser    

> Nein. Hätte man aber von einem qualifizierten Moderator erwarten können. Beides.  
> - Ist meine Meinung -

  

> Danke lieber Fred, 
> ich stimme Dir wirklich zu. Nicht, dass ich nun unbedingt begrüßt werden möchte, obwohl das in den meisten Foren so üblich ist. Aber da sich die Antwort von urologiker ja nicht auf meinen, sondern auf den Beitrag davor bezog, obwohl er direkt unter meinem Bericht stand, hat mich seine Antwort zunächst auch ziemlich "irritiert", oder besser enttäuscht. 
> Nun, ich kann auch damit leben. 
> LG  
> JudithD

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Judith, 
es ist wirklich erstaunlich und traurig, was Menschen so alles ertragen (müssen).
Ich kenne eine Frau in den Mittfünfzigern, bei ihr und ihrem Umfeld war es die Folge der Mehrfachbelastung durch Familie und Beruf. Streß durch Überforderung sucht sich halt ein Ventil und äußert sich in körperlichen Beschwerden. Mit diesem Bewußtsein zu leben, muß schlimmer sein als die Diagnose an sich...  
Erst nach einigen Jahren lernte sie durch Zufall einen Arzt kennen, der sich dieser Sache annahm und die Diagnose "Fibromyalgie" stellte. Er versicherte ihr auch, daß sie nicht "spinnt". Welch eine Erleichterung für diese Frau!

----------


## JudithD

Liebe Christiane, 
Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht. Wir Fibros sind heilfroh, wenn wir endlich eine Diagnose erhalten, dass man uns unsere Schmerzen glaubt und damit aufhört, uns mit leicht verächtlichem Blick in die Psychokiste zu schieben. Ich könnte Dir jetzt sofort die Namen von 20 Frauen nennen, die genau diesen gleichen Weg beschritten haben.
Und wir alle sind Kämpfernaturen, die trotz der vielen Probleme versuchen, so wie andere Menschen auch, ihr Leben zu meistern. Denn man sieht den meisten Fibros die Krankheit nicht an, was wiederum dazu beiträgt, dass wir nicht wie "wirklich" Kranke behandelt werden. 
Danke für Deine lieben Worte 
LG
JudithD

----------


## JudithD

Liebe Mitglieder, 
wieder einmal musste ich erleben, dass noch immer sehr viele unserer Mitmenschen noch nie etwas von der Krankheit Fibromyalgie gehört haben. Und das, obwohl nach derzeitigen Hochrechnungen die Zahl der Betroffenen in Deutschland zwischen 2 und 4 % Prozent der Bevölkerung betragen soll.
Auch die Vielfältigkeit des Krankheitsbildes ist häufig noch immer sehr unrealistisch dargestellt.
Um hier an dieser Stelle mit dazu beizutragen, dass das Wissen über diese schwere und sehr schmerzhafte Erkrankung für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglicher wird, möchte ich 
eine Auflistung der *Symptombereiche* einstellen, von denen die meisten Fibromyalgiepatienten entweder zeitweise oder ständig betroffen sind.   *1 Rheumatische Beschwerden in Muskeln und / oder Gelenken ( Wachstumsschmerzen
Schwellungen, Entzündungen)  2 Beschwerden an der Wirbelsäule (gesamter Wirbelsäulenbereich mit entsprechenden Erkrankungen)  3 Auffällige Erschöpfung, extreme Müdigkeit  4 Magen/Galle/Leber - Probleme  5 Verdauungsprobleme / Darm  6 Vaginal-/Anal- Probleme / inclusive Pilzbefall  7 Kopfschmerzen/Migräne  8 Schlafstörungen  9 Immunstörungen/auffallend starke Infekterkrankungen  10 Hautprobleme (inclusive allergischen Hautproblemen)  11 Zahnprobleme / Zahnfleischentzündungen, Kieferbeschwerden  12 Depressionen / Trübsal  13 Tennisarme, Karpaltunnelsyndrom, Sehenscheidenentzündungen  14 Ohrgeräusche / Tinnitus, Schmerzen, Entzündungen  15 Schwindel ( invlusive Morbus Meniere )  16 Fibronebel, Konzentrationsstörungen, Gedächtnisstörungen, Orientierungsstörungen  17 Starkes Anschwellen der Extremitäten, mit oder ohne Stechen in der Haut   18 Starke Schmerzen schon bei leichten Berührungen  19 Herzbeschwerden / Kreislaufprobleme  20 Allergien / Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeit  21 Verstopfte Nase**,* nächtliches Sekretabfließen in Hals/Nasen/Rachenraum  *22 Augenprobleme* *(* wie Brennen, Trockenheit, verschwommes Sehen ect.)  *23 Harnblasenbeschwerden und Beschwerden aller wasserableitenden Organe  24 Starkes Schwitzen / mit oder ohne kalte und feuchte Hände/Füße   25 Haare / Nägel ( negative Aufälligkeiten* )  *26 Fußbeschwerden*, insbesondere an Sehnen und Gelenken, Pilze  *27 Halsbeschwerden, inclusive Kehlkopf - und/ oder Schilddrüsenprobleme*   *28 Restless legs*  *29 Überempfindlichkeit* / *Geruch, Geräusche, Licht*  *30 Gesichtsschmerz / Empfindungsstörungen, Schwellungen  31 Überstarkes Reagieren auf Hitze / Kälte   32* *Morgendliches starkes Verschleimtsein* *der Bronchien,* Hustenreize   *33 Extrem schmerzhafte Regelblutung*   *34 Auffällig vermehrte Beschwerden während der Schwangerschaft  35 Probleme unter der Geburt   36 Angeschwollenes schmerzhaftes Drüsengewebe ( wie Leistengegend, Bauchdecke )  37* *Morgensteifigkeit inclusive Befindlichkeitsstörungen und extremen Schmerzen*  *38 Mundtrockenheit, Brennen, übler Geschmack  39 Unterzuckerungsprobleme  40 Extremes Engegefühl in Brust / Bauchraum    *

----------


## JudithD

Liebe Mitglieder, 
ich möchte Euch darüber informieren, dass ich morgen drei Wochen lang in den Urlaub fahre. Wir schippern mit einem Motorboot nach Holland und natürlich auch wieder zurück.
Vielleicht fragt Ihr Euch, wie ich das trotz meiner vielen Beschwerden der Fibromyalgie denn kann. Noch vor vier Jahren ging da nichts, denn ich habe da die meiste Zeit gelegen. Aber jetzt nach dreijähriger Therapiezeit sind doch eine ganze Reihe der oben genannten Symptome weg oder um vieles geringer geworden. Die Therapie heilt mich zwar nicht von der Krankheit, so etwas gibt es zur Zeit leider noch nicht, aber ich werde dadurch allmählich von den meisten der aufgeführten Symptombeschwerden ganz oder teilweise befreit. Und das ist gegenüber Bettlägerigkeit doch unwahrscheinlich viel.
Ich möchte mal versuchen aufzulisten, was bei mir nach drei Jahren schon alles beser geworden ist:  *1 Rheumatische Beschwerden in Muskeln und / oder Gelenken*  *Nur noch selten, aber nie mehr so schlimm, dass ich weinen muss, bzw. Schmerzmedis brauche.*   *2 Beschwerden an der Wirbelsäule*   *die schlimmen wochenlang anhaltenden und schwer beeinflussbaren Rückenschmerzen sind völlig weg, Schmerzen treten nur noch kurzzeitig auf und verschwinden schnell wieder, allerdings muss ich mich noch vor stärkeren Belastungen hüten. Schmerzmedis brauch ich nur noch selten!*  *3 Auffällige Erschöpfung*  *die Erschöpfung ließ allmählich aber ständig mehr nach!* *Brauche mich unter Tage nur noch selten hinzulegen.*  *4 Magen/Galle/Leber - Probleme*  *diese Probleme, unter die ich jahrelang extrem zu leiden hatte, treten nur noch ab und an und dann als Lapalie auf*  *5 Verdauungsprobleme / Darm*  *außer unter etwas Hartleibigkeit ( Bitterschoko) habe ich normalen Stuhlgang*   *6 Vaginal-/Anal- Probleme*  *die schlimmen Beschwerden sind völlig weg, hin und wieder noch mal Brennen, aber das hat ja wohl jede Frau mal*  *7 Kopfschmerzen/Migräne*  *Ich leide noch öfter an meistens leichter Migräne, verwende also keine Schmerzmittel mehr, noch vor 10 Jahren wurde ich deshalb 7-14 Tag monatlich krankgeschrieben*  *8 Schlafstörungen*  *Hier hat sich leider noch keine Besserung eingestellt, benötige nach wie vor vom Arzt verschriebene Schlaftabletten, dies kann aber insbesondere auf mein kindliches Missbrauchstrauma zurückzuführen sein*  *9 Immunstörungen/auffallend starke Infekterkrankungen*  *darunter leide ich nicht mehr*  *10 Hautprobleme*  *besonders an den Beinen noch trockene Haut, aber auch schon wesentlich weniger geworden,muss nicht mehr täglich cremen*  *11 Zahnprobleme / Zahnfleisch, Kiefer*  *noch immer ohne ersichtlichen Grund plötzlich auftretende Zahnschmerzen, die nach Schlaf oder Schmerzmedi wieder verschwunden sind*  *12 Depressionen / Trübsal*  *noch immer vorhanden, aber nicht mehr stundenweise sehr stark schwankend, kann schon um vieles besser damit umgehen*  *13 Tennisarme /Karpalttunnelsyndrom / Sehnenscheidenentzündungen*  *innerhalb des letzten halben Jahres stärkere Beschwerden, aber bereits wieder am Abklingen*  *14 Ohrgeräusche / Tinnitus / Entzündungen / Hörbeschwerden*  *Entzündungen nur mal kurzzeitig, von alleine wieder abklingend, Tinnitus noch vorhanden, aber schon mehrmals für kurze Zeiten völlig weg und das nach über 40 Jahren Belastungszeit, Hörbeschwerden infolge Alter stärker*   *15 Schwindel, Orientierungsstörungen*  *noch desöfteren, aber von der Stärke im Verhältnis zu früher Pinatz*   *16 Fibronebel*  *längst nicht mehr so stark wie vor der Therapie, mitunter fibronebelfrei - herrliches Gefühl*  *17 Starkes Anschwellen der Extremitäten* *tritt selten und dann häufig beim Autfahren auf*  *18 Starke Schmerzen schon bei leichten Berührungen*  *nicht mehr vorhanden, muss mich schon stärker anfassen oder anfassen lassen, wenn ein Schmerz spürbar werden soll*  *19 Herzbeschwerden / Kreislauf, Atemnot*  *noch vorhanden, aber wie auch vorher von wechselnder Stärke und Dauer*  *20 Allergien / Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeit*  *kann wieder Ohrringe tragen ohne Anschwellen der Ohrläppchen, wenn ich auf Weißmehlprodukte, Bohnenkaffee und viel Süßes verzichte, gehts mir gut*   *21 Verstopfte Nase*   *am Tage so gut wie weg, nachts noch des öfteren*  *22 Augenprobleme*  *sehr schlechte Sehkraft, verschwommenes Sehen, doppelt Sehen, noch nicht verbessert - aber Brennen in den Augen nur noch selten vorhanden, früher trat das sehr oft auf und war sehr lästig*  *23 Harnblasenprobleme*  *nach Pullern noch öfter Brennen, welches aber durch Verwendung von Blutwurztinktur sofort wieder aufhört, keine akuten Harnblasenbeschwerden mehr*  *24 Starkes Schwitzen*  *nicht mehr so schlimm, aber noch immer stark belästigend*  *25 Haare / Nägel = negative Auffälligkeiten*  *Haare nicht mehr so kraftlos, fiel auch der Frisöse auf, Fingernägel brechen seltener ab. Auffällig waren vor der Therapie sehr tief gefärbte Fußnägel, innerhalb der 3 Jahre Therapie sind sie aber auffallend hell geworden*  *26 Fußbeschwerden*  *Mittelfußknochenblockierungen nicht mehr vorhanden, nur noch selten lautes Knacken der Mittelfußknochen, müde Beine schon noch öfter bei Wärme, die Sehnenscheidenentzündungen haben sich an beiden Füßen erheblich verbessert, der Schmerz wie beim Fersensporn nur noch selten,*  *27 Halsbeschwerden jeglicher Art*  *öfter noch belegte Stimme, besonders morgens und nachts, dann auch Halsschmerzen im Rachenbereich, aber keine akuten Entzündungen mehr*  *28 Restless legs*  *als Kind sehr stark, zwischen 30 und 50 Jahren auch bis zur Lästigkeit, jetzt nicht mehr vorhanden*  *29 Überempfindlichkeitsstörungen / Geruch, Geräusche*  *Licht- Geräusche und Lärmempfindlichkeit noch vorhanden, aber um vieles schwächer als vor der Therapie, beim Geruch kann es zu Falschmeldungen kommen, aber eigentlich auch schon seltener*   *30 Gesichtsschmerzen / Schwellungen / Empfindungsstörungen*   *treten eigenlich immer in Verbindung mit Problemen im Mundbereich auf, Kribbeln auf der Haut nur noch selten, Augenliedzuckungen kaum noch* 
Insbesondere belasten mich noch die Schlafstörungen und Depressionen, aber beides scheint Folge des kindlichen Missbrauchs zu sein, evtl. ist letzteres auch eine Vererbung. 
Meine Stimmungsschwankungen sind wesentlich geringer geworden. Schmerzen am Körper sind hauptsächlich morgens und nach dem Aufstehen vorhanden, im Laufe des Tages bin ich bei mäßiger Belastung meist schmerzfrei. 
Hypoglykämie richtet sich ganz nach meinen Essgewohnheiten, jetzt bei der strengen Diät geht es mir diesbezüglich gut. 
Wow, das ist ein langer Bericht geworden. Aber ich schreibe ja nun 3 Wochen lang nicht mehr, könnt ja täglich ein bisschen von dem vielen Text lesen, hi :Zwinker: 
Liebe Grüße 
Eure JudithD    *Möchte doch noch etwas hinzufügen: Um vieles besser geworden sind meine schlimmen Schmerzen in den Leistenbereichen. Es hat oft geschmerzt, als würde der ganze Leib zerreißen, ließ mich nicht mehr gerade gehen und begann bei jedem Versuch Spazieren zu gehen, erheblich schlimmer zu werden*. 
Eigentlich habe ich bei diesem Symptom nur noch einen kurzen Schmerz im rechten Bereich, wenn ich mein rechtes Bein hochhebe ( z. B. beim Strumpf anziehen ) 
Auf die letzten 10 Punkte gehe ich ein, wenn ich wieder zurück bin.

----------


## JudithD

Hallo liebe Mitglieder, :zl_good_luck_cut:  
drei Wochen sind bereits seit acht Tagen um. Aber ich war leider nicht zu dem genannten Termin zurück. Deshalb auch erst heute ganz kurz mal einen kleinen Bericht. Wir waren ja mit dem Boot nach Holland und das hieß hin und zurück 1500 km mit dem Boot schippern. Ja und das Problem war einfach der viele Regen :loser_3_cut: . 
Gestern abend waren wir dann endlich zu Hause - nachdem uns am vorletzten Tag ein Defekt des Anlassers völlig das Fahren verhinderte. Aber mein Mann ist grins " ein gelernter DDR Bürger". Wir haben damals gelernt, irgendwie irgend etwas wieder zu reparieren :c_10cheers_3:  und zum Funktionieren zu bringen. 
Die Fortsetzung zu meinem letzten Bericht schreibe ich demnächst. Muss mich einfach erst mal erholen und Ordnung ect. machen. 
Liebe Grüße
die Heimkehrerin 
JudithD :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Judith 
Willkommen zurück  :Zwinker:

----------


## lucy230279

hallo judith, 
schön dass du wieder da bist. :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Falke

Schön das der Kutter Euch wieder Heim gebracht hat.
Wie sagt man doch gleich 
Mast und Schotenbruch und immer ne Brise im Segel 
Na denn da hast Du ja zumindest genug Zeit gehabt mal wieder alle Knoten zur See zu lernen. 
Grüßle vom Binnenland (Schwabenland)
Uwe

----------


## Brava

Hallo Judith
Schön das du wieder da bist :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## JudithD

Liebe Mitglieder, 
das ist ja ein richtig schöner und herzlicher Empfang hier. Ich danke Euch Allen  :Smiley: voller Freude.  
Bin zwar noch nicht so richtig erholt, möchte aber dennoch den letzten Bericht, den ich vor meinem Urlaub schrieb, nun fertig stellen. 
Also es geht um die letzten 10 Verbesserungen von insgesamt 40 Symptombereichen nachdem ich eine dreijährige Therapiezeit hinter mich gebracht habe.  
31 Überstarkes Reagieren auf Hitze / Kälte   Das ist längst nicht mehr so extrem. Aber starke Hitze vertrage ich doch erheblich schlechter als in jüngeren Jahren - aber in denke, das ist normal. 
32 Morgendliches starkes Verschleimtsein der Bronchien mit Hustenreize   Diese Symptome treten noch zeitweilig auf, also nicht mehr ständig.   
33 Extrem schmerzhafte Regelblutung ( inclusive Migräne, Magen/Darmbeschwerden, verstärkte Rückenschmerzen)  Grins, aus diesem Alter (Jugendlichkeit) bin ich raus. Früher waren diese Tage unerträglich mit sehr starken Leibschmerzen und Migräne und Rückenschmerzen verbunden. 
34 Auffällig vermehrte Beschwerden während der Schwangerschaft  Musste bei beiden Kindern bis zum 7. Monat extrem viel brechen 
35 Probleme unter der Geburt   Frühgeburten 1. Kind = Siebenmonatskind / 2. Kind = Achtmonatskind, musste wegen starker Blutungen mit Vakuumpumpe geholt werden. 
36 Angeschwollenes schmerzhaftes Drüsengewebe ( wie Leistengegend, Bauchdecke )  Besonders in der Leistengegend sind diese Schmerzen schon sehr zurückgegangen, aber das Drüsengewebe ist noch geschwollen. Bei der Bauchdecke treten noch zeitweilig starke Schmerzen auf, doch Gummis an dieser Stelle sind durchaus wieder zu ertragen.  
37 Morgensteifigkeit inclusive Befindlichkeitsstörungen, extremen Schmerzen  Ist noch mehr als mir lieb ist. 
38 Mundtrockenheit, Brennen, übler Geschmack  Zeitweilig noch extrem, aber meistens erträglich, wenn ich etwas esse oder trinke. 
39 Unterzuckerungsprobleme  Sind nach der letzten Diät gegen Hypoglykämie stark zurückgegangen. 
40 Extremes Engegefühl in Brust / Bauchraum   Dies überkommt mich noch des Öfteren des Nachts, habe dabei Atemnotbeschwerden, hängt sicher mit meiner Schlafapnoe zusammen  So, das waren meine Verbesserungen zum vorher geschilderten Krankheitsbild meiner Fibromyalgie.
Ich denke, Ihr werdet mir zustimmen, wenn ich sage: Ich lebe wieder! (Vorher war es nur noch ein Dahinvegetieren) Und mit der Bewältigung des letzten Urlaubs habe ich das, so denke ich, auch bewiesen.
Als ich vor 4 Jahren mit meinem Mann für 14 Tage auf Teneriffa war, habe ich die meiste Zeit im Hotel auf meinem Sofa zugebracht. Ich hatte nur noch Kraft für sehr kurze Spaziergänge. Nach einer längeren Busfahrt hatte ich unerträgliche Schmerzen, weil sich die Entzündungen durch das Fahren breitflächig blutig gescheuert hatten. 
Während ich vor vier Jahren sehr deprimiert nach Hause kam, geht es mir jetzt - bis auf die verständliche Erschöpfung, die bereits wieder am Abklingen ist - richtig gut.  
Schöne abendliche Grüße 
Eure JudithD

----------


## JudithD

*Das Medikament Pregabalin* (Lyrica ) *wurde* *mit Wirkung vom 21. Juni 2007 von der FDA zur Therapie der Fibromyalgie zugelassen.*
Meine Meinung dazu: Ich bin wie viele andere Fibros auch der Meinung, dass wir so mit unserer Krankheit endlich konkreter ( mit etwas wirklich vorhandenem ) akzeptiert werden und durch das zugelassene Medikament auch von vielen Ärzten nun sicher mit anderen Augen betrachtet werden. 
Dennoch würde ich persönlich das Medi nicht nehmen, da es ja gerade die vielen zusätzlichen Beschwerden, die wir neben den Gliederschmerzen noch haben, innerhalb der Nebenwirkungen noch verstärkt. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das zwar ein wichtiger Schritt, um Fibros mit ihrer Krankheit glaubwürdiger zu machen. Aber es ist die falsche Richtung! Doch daran ist der falsche Name unserer Krankheit schuld!!!!! 
Wir leiden nicht nur unter einem Faser-Muskel-Schmerz. Solange dies nicht korrigiert und von Wissenschaftlern verstanden und bei der Forschung mit einbezogen wird, wird es kein Medikament geben, welches die Spätschäden der Fbromyalgie, nämlich Arthrose verhinden kann. Sondern es werden immer nur die Schmerzsymptome gemildert.  *Und hier nun die Mitteilungen aus der Roten Liste* 
- Rote Liste:. 
Nebenw. Lyrica, (Pregabalin):  *Sehr häufig:*
Benommenheit, Schläfrigkeit. Häufig: gesteigerter Appetit, Euphorie, Verwirrung, Reizbarkeit, verringerte Libido; Ataxie, Koordinationsstör., Tremor, Dysarthrie, Gedächtnisstör., Aufmerksamkeitsstör., Parästhesie; verschwommenes Sehen, Diplopie; Vertigo; Erbrechen, Mundtrockenheit, Verstopfung, Flatulenzen; erektile Dysfunkt.; Gangstör., Trunkenheitsgefühl, Abgeschlagenheit, periphere Ödeme, Ödeme; Gewichtszunahme.   *Gelegentlich:* 
Anorexie; Halluzinationen, Panikattacken, Ruhelosigkeit, Agitiertheit, Depression, Niedergeschlagenheit, Stimmungsschwankungen, Depersonalisation, gesteigerte Schlaflosigkeit, Wortfindungsstör., abnorme Träume, gesteigerte Libido, Anorgasmie, Apathie; Synkopen, Stupor, Myoklonus, psychomotor. Hyperaktivität, Gesichtsfeldeinengung, Geschmacksverlust, Dyskinesie, posturaler Schwindel, Intentionstremor, Nystagmus, kognitive Stör., Sprachstör., verringerte Reflexe, Hypästhesie, Amnesie, Hyperästhesie, brennendes Gefühl; Sehstör., geschwollene Augen,. verringerte Sehschärfe, Augenschmerzen, Schwachsichtigkeit, Augentrockenh., verstärkter Tränenfluss; Tachykardie, Gesichtsrötung, Hautrötung mit Wärmegefühl; Dyspnoe, trockene Nase; aufgeblähter Bauch, gastroösophagealer Reflux, vermehrter Speichelfluss, orale Hypästhesie; papulöser Ausschlag, Schwitzen; Muskelzuckungen, Gelenkschwellungen, Muskelkrämpfe, Myalgie, Arthralgie, Rückenschmerzen, Schmerzen in den Extremitäten, Steifigkeit d. Muskulatur; Harninkontinenz, Dysurie; verzögerte Ejakulation, Stör. d. Sexualfunkt.; Stürze, Engegefühl in der Brust, Asthenie, Durst; Erhöh. der Kreatinphosphokinase, Alanin-Aminotransferase u. Aspartat-Aminotransferase, Thrombozytenzahl erniedrigt.   *Selten:* 
Neutropenie, Hypoglykämie; übermäßige Empfindsamkeit, Enthemmung, gehobene Stimmungslage, Kopfschmerzen; Hypokinesie, Parosmie, Schreibstör.; ,,Tunnelblick", Oszillopsie, veränd. räuml. Sehen, Photopsie, Augenreizung, Mydriasis, Schielen, Lichtempfindlichk.; Hyperakusis; AV-Block 1. Grades,. Sinustachykardie, Sinusbradykardie, Sinusarrhythmie; Hypotonie, Hypertonie, kalte Extremitäten; Nasenbluten, Engegefühl im Hals, Nasopharyngitis, Husten, verstopfte Nase, Rhinitis, Schnarchen; Aszites, Pankreatitis, Dysphagie, Übelkeit; Urtikaria, kalter Schweiß; Rhabdomyolyse, zervikale Spasmen, Nackenschmerzen; Nierenversagen, Oligurie, Amenorrhoe, Absonderungen aus der Brust, Brustschmerzen, Dysmenorrhoe, Brustvergrößerung; Anasarca, Gesichtsödem, geschwollene Zunge, Fieber, Steifigkeit, verstärkte Schmerzen; Hyperglykämie, Hypokaliämie, Leukozytenzahl erniedrigt, erhöhte Kreatininwerte, Gewichtsverlust.  
Nach Absetzen einer Kurzzeit- od. Langzeit-Ther. von Pregabalin wurden bei einigen Pat. Entzugssympt. beobachtet: Schlafstör., Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit, Durchfall, Grippesympt., Nervosität, Depressionen, Schmerzen, Schwitzen u. Benommenheit.
Wechselw.: 
Die durch Oxycodon hervorgerufene Beeinträchtigung der kognitiven u. grobmotorischen Funkt. scheint verstärkt zu werden. Die Wirk. von Ethanol u. Lorazepam kann verstärkt werden. *Warnhinw.:* In Übereinstimm. mit der gäng. klin. Praxis kann es bei einigen Diabetes-Pat., bei denen es unter e. Pregabalin-Therapie zu e. Gewichtszunahme kommt, notw. werden, die Hypoglykämie-Medikat. entspr. anzupassen. Durch Benommenh. u. Schläfrigk. möglicherw. häufigeres Auftr. v. sturzbed. Verletzungen bei ält. Pat. 
Nach Absetzen einer Kurzzeit- od. Langzeit-Ther. von Pregabalin wurden Entzugssympt. beobachtet, Pat. sollten zu Beginn d. Behandl. hierüber informiert werden. Bei der Behandl. v. zentralen neuropath. Schmerzen aufgr. e. Rückenmarkverletzung war die Häufigkeit v. NW im Allg., v. zentralnervösen NW u. hier insbes. der Schläfrigkeit, erhöht, möglicherw. durch e. additiven Effekt aufgr. der Komedikation.  
Hiergegen möchte ich noch einmal die Nebenwirkungen Guaifenesin, die Du Starbug weiter oben zu dieser Thematik eingestellt hast, setzen.:  *Bekannte Nebenwirkungen von Guaifenesin:* *Sehr selten:*
Hautausschlag, Juckreiz, Koma, Konfusion () *Sehr selten:*
Schwindel, Übelkeit, Erbrechen, Magenunverträglichkeit, Sodbrennen
Bradykardie  *Sehr selten:*
Bronchospasmus, Dyspnoe 
Granulozytopenie *Sehr selten:*
Allergische Reaktionen einschl. anaphylaktischer Schock 
Schmerzen, Wärmegefühl

----------


## JudithD

Liebe Mitglieder, sicher werdet Ihr nun sagen: " Na das ist doch einmal was!" das sehe ich nicht ganz so. Erinnert Euch an die von mir aufgezählten Schmerzbereiche derFibromyalgie . All diese Symptome wurden von vielen Patienten bestätigt. Und bei diesem neuen Medikament finden wir einige davon als Nebenwirkungen, hm.
Außerdem geht man wieder nur von der Schmerzbekämpfung aus. Es ist meines Erachtens ein gravierender Fehler, die Krankheit "Fibromyalgie" mit diesem Namen zu benennen.. Denn wir leiden ja nicht *nur* unter Muskel-Faser-Schmerzen. *Aber alle derzeitigen Forschungen gehen eben nur von diesem Hauptsymptom aus.* Im Jahre 1976 gab Hench einer speziellen Art von Weichteilrheumatismus den Namen Fibromyalgie-Syndrom. Erst in späteren Jahren, ja bis in unsere Zeit hinein, ordnet man immer mehr Symptome der Krankheit "Fibromyalgie" zu. So ist also der Name Fibromyalgie = Faser-Muskel-Schmerz im strengen medizinischen Sinne keine Diagnose, sondern eigentlich die Beschreibung eines der Hauptsymptome. 
Wir haben gemeinsam mit anderen Fibromyalgiepatienten eine Umfrage bezüglich der Reihenfolge, der am stärksten belastenden Symptomkreise gemacht. Auch wir stellten dabei fest, dass die häufigsten Beschwerden rheumatische Schmerzen der Weichteile sind. Doch das Besondere an der"Fibromyalgie" ist ja, dass sie *viele Gesichter* hat und die *wechselhaft auftretenden Beschwerden* einer ganzen Reihe von Krankheiten zugeordnet werden könnten.  *Und sie ALLE belasten den Kranken extrem.*  
So hat man bei mir im Jahre 2004 die Krankheit Fibromyalgie diagnostiziert. Der Chefarzt der rheumatologischen Station des Krankenhauses erkannte aber *noch zu jener Zeit* nicht die Verbindung der mich ebenfalls extrem stark belastenden Vaginal/Analbeschwerden und Harnblasenbeschwerden zur Fibromyalgie. So wurde ich also *zusätzlich zu drei verschiedene Fachärzte* geschickt; die schlimmen Schmerzen blieben als Dauerzustand erhalten.  
Wenige Monate später fand ich beim Recherchieren im Internet heraus, dass diese Schmerzen von einer ganzen Reihe Medizinern einer einzigen "Krankheit" der Fibromyalgie zugeordnet wurden. Beim intensiveren Lesen wurde mir klar, dass die Ursache aller Wahrscheinlichkeit NICHT bei den bisher in Verbindung gebrachten Krankheiten ( rheumatische, psychosomatische) liegen dürfte. 
Nun will ich mich keinesfalls mit Fachärzten - und medizinisch ausgebildeten Berufsgruppen überhaupt - messen. Aber ich bin eine Fibromyalgiekranke und erkenne jetzt nach *über 50 Jahre währenden Beschwerden,* (die fast nie durch Laborwerte bestätigt werden konnten) den Zusammenhang zur 2004 diagnostizierten Krankheit "Fibromyalgie". 
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle drei Ärzte und deren Theorien zum Fibromyalgie-Syndrom nennen, die nicht nur vom Faser-Muskel-Schmerz, sondern von der Gesamtheit der oben angeführten Beschwerden ausgehen: Dr. med.Karl Braun-von Gladiß ((Das_ Fibromyalgie-Syndrom – schmerzhafte Zustände im Bewegungsapparat_ - Bericht siehe unter dieser Überschrift im Internet), Frau Dr. Dorothea Hoeck ( stelle ich später ein, muss es suchen ) und Dr. Amand. ( siehe zum Text dazu  unten im Bericht )
Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich irgendwann in absehbarer Zeit durchsetzt, dass an die Ursachenfindung anders als bisher herangegangen werden muss. Denn nach dem intensiven Betrachten der Theorien von Dr.Gladiß Dr. Hoeck und Dr.Amand (die mein Krankheitsbild so konkret darstellten, als hätte ich ihnen für ihre Theorie Modell gestanden ) kann meines Erachtens nur eine den *gesamten Organismus belastende Ursache der* Krankheit " Fibromyalgie " zugrunde liegen.   
Von all den Betroffenen dieser Krankheit werden die Hoffnungen zur jetzigen jungen medizinischen Generation geschickt, die noch unbelastet genug ist, um (wie in der Vergangenheit schon so oft) einen ganz neuen Weg der Medizin einzuschlagen, der denen, welche die wirklich Leidtragenden sind, ihr LEBEN wieder zurück gibt.  _Dr. med.R. Paul st. Amand_: *Meine Theorie über die Ursache der Fibromyalgie*
Welches grundsätzliche Stoffwechselproblem ist nun für alle oben aufgelisteten Symptome der Fibromyalgie verantwortlich? Basierend auf unserem heutigen Wissen nehme ich an, dass Fibromyalgie durch Retension ( Unfähigkeit zur Ausscheidung ) einer biochemischen Substanz in den Zellen, d. h. einer Stoffwechselstörung, verursacht wird. Diese Stoffwechselstörung führt zu der Unfähigkeit, Energie zu produzieren. Die bereits nach der Geburt beginnende Retension schreitet langsam zu minimalen Ansammlungen voran, bis der Punkt erreicht ist, wo die Menge groß genug ist, um den normalen Stoffwechsel ernsthaft zu stören. Im Laufe der Zeit führt dieser Anhäufungsvorgang in immer mehr Zellen zu einem Energiedefizit, der zuerst in bestimmten Systemen, dann aber schließlich im ganzen Körper auftritt. Genau an dieser Stelle macht sich die Krankheit bemerkbar.
Unser Körper benötigt Energie nicht nur zum Bewegen, zum Rennen, zum Sport treiben, zum Sprechen, sondern auch für alle anderen Körperfunktionen wie Haarwuchs, Atmung, Verdauung oder zur Bekämpfung von Krankheiten und besonders zur Versorgung unseres Gehirns.
Die Zellen benutzen einen Energiestrom, bekannt unter dem biochemischen Begriff ATP ( Adenosintriphosphat ), um Stoffwechselfunktionen und lebensnotwendige Aufgaben auszuführen. Energie wird in unseren Zellen durch sehr komplizierte biochemische Vorgänge zur Genüge produziert. Wir können heute einige der wichtigsten Substanzen identifizieren, die in der Energieproduktion eine wesentliche Rolle spielen. Eine dieser Substanzen ist wahrscheinlich der Bösewicht, der Fibromyalgie auslöst. Unsere Beobachtungen wiesen auf eine Zellfunktionsstörung hin, die durch einen Phosphatüberschuss verursacht wird.
Um die Funktionsstörung in den Zellen der Fibromyalgiepatienten zu verstehen, müssen wir zunächst die Energieproduktion in gesunden Individuen betrachten. In normal funktionierenden Zellen wird die benötigte Konzentration von Phosphat und anderen Substanzen, die für die Energiebildung von wesentlicher Bedeutung sind, besonders sorgfältig beibehalten. Zellen verwenden Phosphat, um in ihren Kraftwerken, den Mitochondrien, Energie zu erzeugen.
In allen Körperzellen gibt es Mitochondrien, aber in den Gehirn-und Muskelzellen kommen sie besonders häufig vor. Sie sind vollständige kleine Energiekraftwerke, die circa 80 % oder mehr unserer Nahrung in einen Energiestrom oder ATP umwandeln. ( Sie wissen ja schon, dass ATP Adenosintriphosphat ist - drei Phosphate hängen an einem einzigen Adenosinmolekül.) Wenn eine Zelle eine wesentliche Funktion für den Körper ausüben muss, verbraucht sie eines dieser hochwertigen Energiephosphate, indem sie es dem Adenosin entreißt. Dieser biochemische Ablauf liefert ihr fast die gesamte benötigte Energie. Bei diesem und den folgenden Mechanismen werden Elektronen freigesetzt, die auf eine fast magische Weise zu dem richtigen Ort geführt werden. Dort verrichten sie die richtige Arbeit genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, als ob man ein Stromkabel in die Steckdose steckt. Enzymelektronen fließen durch die Zellen und aktivieren Enzyme, so wie der elektrische Strom Geräte zum Laufen bringt. Im gesunden Körper haben Zellen einen fast unbeschränkten ATP-Vorrat. Innerhalb einer tausendstel Sekunde können Zellen neue Energie aus den Reserven herstellen.
Wie kommt es dann zu einem Energiemangel bei Fibromyalgie? Durch eine im Jahre 1989 durchgeführt Studie , bei der das ATP-Niveau von Fibromyalgikern gemessen wurde, bekamen wir die Möglichkeit, einige Unterschiede herauszufinden. Zwei schwedische Ärzte, Dr. Bengtsson und Dr. Henriksson, entdeckten bei Muskelbiobsien von Fibromyalgie-Patienten, dass deren ATP-Niveau um 20 % niedriger war. Sie untersuchten Teile des schmerzenden und empfindlichen Trapezmuskels, der sich an der Oberseite der Schulter befindet. In den Proben des schmerzenden Gewebes fanden sie in den Zellen und ihren Reserven ein viel niedrigeres ATP-Niveau. Die Reserven geben normalerweise neues Phosphat ab, um das ATP-Niveau sofort, nachdem es verbraucht ist, wiederherzustellen. Gesundes Gewebe, das auch histologisch untersucht wurde, wies keine solchen ATP-Mängel auf. Später wurde in einer anderen Studie ermittelt, dass das ATP-Niveau in den Blutzellen von Fibromyalgikern auch niedriger ist. Diese Studien, in Verbindung mit fachspezifischeren Untersuchungen ( siehe technischer Anhang ) unterstützen unsere Theorie der Phosphat-Retension als Ursache der Fibromyalgie. 
Wenn diese Studien gültig sind, wovon ich überzeugt bin, kommt die Frage auf: Was könnte möglicherweise ein niedriges ATP-Niveau in den Zellen verursachen? Normale ATP-Werte sind für alle Lebensfunktionen notwendig, und unser Körper ist großartig darauf eingestellt, eine ATP-Erschöpfung zu vermeiden. Offensichtlich betritt irgendetwas die Energiekraftwerke und verursacht eine Generatorstörung - indem es die chemischen Reaktionen stört, die normalerweise reichlich ATP herstellen. In der Physiologie und in der Biochemie ist es weithin bekannt, dass ein Überschuss an Phosphat im inneren Teil der Mitochondrien ( bekannt als Matrix ) diese Kraftwerke verlangsamt und die Bildung von ATP blockert. Denn anorganisches Phosphat kann nicht in eine hochwertige Energiesubstanz umgewandelt werden, es sei denn, es hängt sich an ein Adenosin-Molekül. Eine Blockade in der ATP-Bildung bedeutet, dass nicht genügend hochwertiges Energiephosphat erhältlich ist, um es zu den aktiven Zellen zu tranportieren. Hochaktive Zellen sind als Erste und am Schlimmsten von diesem Mangel betroffen. Deshalb ist es kein Wunder, dass die Gehirn - und Muskelzellen vom gesamten Gewebe am stärksten betroffen sind. Zellen können nur funktionieren, wenn ihre Energiespeicher aufgefüllt sind. Ist dies für einen Fibromyalgiker neu? Aus diesem Grund ziehe ich den Namen *Energiemangel-Syndrom* der Bezeichnung Fibromyalgie vor - denn er beschreibt sowohl die offensichtliche Erschöpfung des Patienten als auch die versteckte biochemische Fehlleistung. Phosphat ist jedoch nicht der einzige Missetäter. Es kann sich nicht wahllos in Zellen anhäufen, ohne bleibende Schäden zu verursachen. Da jedes Phosphat -Ion zwei negative Ladungen besitzt, muss es durch zwei positive Ladungen im Zellinneren ausgeglichen werden  
lässt sich durch eine unzulängliche ATP-Funktion erklären. Kalzium ist der Hauptgegenspieler des Phosphats. Immer dort, wo sich überschüssiges Phosphat in den Zellen aufhäuft, entsteht ein Kalziumüberschuss. Kalzium hat eine sehr wichtige Aufgabe in den Zellen.
Kalzium befindet sich normalerweise in Ruhestellung im Vorratsraum der Zelle, dem Edoplasmatischen Tetikulum ( ER ).
Bei einer Stimulation wird dem ER die Energienachfrage signalisiert. DAs ER schüttet Kalzium in die Hauptflüssigkeitskammer der Zelle aus. Die freigesetzte Menge reicht genau aus - nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig - , um die gewünschte Aktivität auszuführen. Kalzium ist der letzte Batterie - Pol - der allerletzte Bote, der den Zellen gebietet:" Tu es! Tu es! ( siehe Abb.2.1 und 2.2 )Wenn die vom Endoplamatischen Retikulum ( ER ) freigesetzten Kalziumfunken die Zellaktivität antreiben, wie kann die Zelle dann ihre neue Aktivität beenden? Solange Kalzium im Zytoplasma (bekannt in den Muskeln als Sakroplasma ) befindet, fordert es Leistung. Immer wenn Kalzium sich im Zytoplasma befindet, muss die Zelle arbeiten und ihre Leistung vollbringen, bis Kalzium ihr das Ende der Arbeit ankündigt. Um dieses Arbeitssignal zu beenden, muss Kalzium entweder wieder zurück in das Vorratslager des ER gepumpt werden, oder es muss aus den Zellen ausgeschieden werden. Zellen besitzen Enzympumpen, die nur für diese Aufgabe da sind. Wie wir bereits wissen , ist ATP die Energiequelle für jede von unserem Körper verrichtete Funktion. Folglich sind die Energiepumpen, die Kalzium aus der Flüssigkeitskammer herauspumpen, auch von ATP abhängig. Es wird angenommen, dass 40 % der Zellenergie dazu benötigt werden, Kalzium in das Vorratslager oder wieder hinauszubringen oder ganz aus den Zellen zu entfernen. Da die Energiebedürfnisse bei Fbromyalgie kaum abgedeckt sind, verbleibt das Kalzium zu lange in den Zellen, obwohl es nicht mehr gebraucht wird. Einfacher gesagt, es ist nicht mehr genug Energie vorhanden, damit die Pumpen gut funktionieren und das Kalzium aus dem Zytoplasma beseitigen können. Als eine Folge dieser Stoffwechselstörung ist das betroffene Gewebe überarbeitet, es arbeitet mit übermäßiger Anstrengung Tag und Nacht weiter, um seine Funktion bis zum Punkt der totalen Erschöpfung, aufrechtzuerhalten.
Wenn man einen Fibromyalgiker untersucht, findet man zahlreiche Verhärtungen und Verkrampfungen in Muskeln , Sehnen und Bändern. Die ertasteten Regionen befinden sich in einem verkrampften Zustand und arbeiten 24 Stunden am Tag. Nur das im Zytoplasma einer Zelle sitzende Kalzium aus dem Lager kann dies verursachen. Dieser Freund wird zum Feind, indem er unkontrollierte Leistung fordert. Dies passiert in allen betroffenen Körperregionen. Zellen benötigen eine gewisse Ruhezeit zwischen ihren Funktionen. Genau dieser Mangel an Ruhe führt zu Fibromyalgie.
Das Ausmaß der Not von Fibromyalgikern lässt darauf schließen, wie fundamental und grundlegend diese Abnormalität ist. Patienten wissen, ohne dass man es ihnen sagt, dass viele, scheinbar nicht miteinander in Beziehung stehende Strukturen betroffen sind. "Mein ganzer Körper ist müde, er schmerzt, meine Blase ist gereizt, mein Darm funktioniert nicht, mein Gehirn ist ganz wirr und selbst meine Fingernägel brechen ab." Ich denke, dass das Ausmaß dieser verbreiteten Symptome davon zeugt, dass die Krankheit die Grundlage und den Kern des Lebens betrifft. Dieses weit verbreitete Stoffwechselchaos lässt sich durch eine unzulängliche ATP Funktion erklären. Das Wesen dieser Krankheit kann am leichtesten verstanden werden, wenn man es als eine Ansammlung von überarbeiteten Systemen ansieht. Diese achten, gemäß ihrer Funktion, auf die unkontrollierten Kalziumsignale, bis sie der vollständigen Erschöpfung erliegen.
Wir neigen dazu, uns auf die Gedächtnislücken und die Muskelschmerzen der Fibromyalgie zu konzentrieren, und ignorieren dabei völlig die Tatsachen, die bestätigen, dass auch sie, wie der Rest des Körpers, Opfer eines größeren Krankheitsbildes sind. Zahlreiche Studien haben erwiesen, dass die Problematik sich auch auf Gewebe erstreckt, die für die Bildung von Molekülen, Hormonen, Neurotransmittlern und anderen chemischen Stoffen zuständig sind. Die meisten dieser Stoffe sind im Durchschnitt in deutlich höherer oder niedrigerer Konzentration vorhanden. Forscher berichteten, mit einigen Abweichungen, von niedrigen Konzentrationen der Wachstumshormone, des insulinhaltigen Wachstumsfaktor I , von Serotonin, freien Kalzium-Ionen, Calcitonin, freiem Harncortisol, von bestimmten Aminosäuren, NeuropeptidenY, von T-Zellen und deren fehlerhafter Aktivierung und vom Schilddrüsenstimulationshormon, das auf TRH, den normalen Aktivator reagiert. ( diese Hormone sind alle im Glossar am Ende des Buches aufgeführt. )  
JudithD

----------


## JudithD

Liebe Mitglieder, 
ich habe ihn gefunden, den Artikel von der Kölner Ärztin Dorothea Hoeck zur Krankheit Fibromyalgie. Grundsätzlich unterscheidet sich auch ihre Meinung, ähnlich wie die Theorie von Dr. Amand doch ganz erheblich von der derzeitigen allgemeinen Aufassung in Deutschland. 
Ich möchte einfach zum Vergleich noch einmal den Text von Starbug hier hinzufügen.  Das *Roche Lexikon* definiert Fibromyalgie so (mit Worterklärungen von mir): 
Fibromyalgie(syndrom), Fibrositis, polytope (multilokuläre*) Insertionstendopathie**,
psychogener Rheumatismus (von manchen Autoren als eigenständiges Krankheitsbild betrachtet) 
polytope (= an mehreren Stellen auftretende), mechanisch nicht erklärbare Schmerzsymptomatik an stark druckdolenten (= Druckschmerzhaft) Sehnenansätzen u. Muskeln (vertebral [= an der Wirbelsäule] u. peripher [= z.B. Arme oder Beine]), ohne hinreichenden somatischen (= körperlichen) Befund, begleitet von vegetativen (= vom Willen weitgehend unabhängig) u. funktionellen Störungen, meist mit offensichtlichem psychosomatischem*** Hintergrund. 
* multilokuläre = an vielen Stellen bestehend
** Insertionstendopathie = primär nicht entzündliche oder degenerative, mechanisch (tonische u. kinetische) Überlastung bedingte Irritationen der Sehnen u. Sehnenansätze
*** psychosomatisch = Lehre von den wechselseitigen Beziehungen zwischen Körper (Soma) u. Seele (Psyche) in Ätiologie, Pathogenese , Verlauf u. Behandlung von ...... 
Auch die Meinung des Umweltmediziners Dr. Bartram unterscheidet sich doch erheblich von der derzeitig allgemeinen Auffassung zum Krankheitsbild der Fibromyalgie. 
Aber hier nun der Link zum Text von Dorothea Hoeck über Fibromyalgie, meines Erachtens der aussagefähigste Text derzeit in Deutschland zur Fibromyalgie:  http://www.altameda.de/cms/artikel/f...algie/fms.html. 
Liebe Grüße 
Eure JudithD

----------


## JudithD

Liebe Mitglieder,  *Wieso meines Erachtens zur Zeit die Guaifenesintherapie die beste Behandlungsmethode bei Fibromyalgie ist*   *wieso meines Erachtens die Guaifenesintherapie die beste Behandlungsmethode bei Fibromyalgie ist,*
möchte ich Euch hier erläutern. Wir wissen ja , dass es momentan in Deutschland bei Fibromyalgie nur eine *Therapie zur Schmerzlinderung* gibt. Dafür verwendet man Medikamente der verschiedensten Art und meistens mit einer Reihe recht unerfreulicher Nebenwirkungen. Die Physiotherapie ist bei Patienten auch nicht sonderlich beliebt, denn oft genug erfolgt dadurch keine Linderung, sondern Verschlimmerung der Beschwerden. Wenn diese Behandlungsform aber wirklich hilft, dann stets nur in begrenztem Zeitraum. Meiner Erfahrung zufolge sind persönliche sportliche Betätigungen wesentlich effektiver - allerdings nur dann, wenn der Körper nicht überfordert wird. Und zur Überforderung eines fibrokranken Körpers gehört, so muss ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, nicht sehr viel.  
Leider lässt sich mit all den genannten Behandlungsmethoden die Krankheit nicht aufhalten. Das Endstadium ist ( nach DR. Amand ) die Osteoarthritis, also Arthrose vieler Gelenke. Unsere Ärzte wissen, dass man bei einer fortgeschrittenen Arthrose durchaus zum Pflegefall werden kann. Dass wir Fibromyalgiepatienten ALLE mit Riesenschritten auf diesen Zustand zusteuern, scheint keiner zu erkennen.  Am eigenen Körper habe ich erfahren müssen, dass ich bei meiner Diagnosestellung Fibromyalgie auf den Röntgenaufnahmen (die ebenfalls zur Diagnosestellung und zwar zum Ausschlussverfahren wichtig sind) , deutliche Arthrosesymptome in den Hüften und aller kleinen Gelenke hatte. Von der Osteochondrose meiner Wirbelsäule sprach man nicht. 
Ich konnte mich zu diesem Zeitraum nur mit Mühe die Treppen auf- und abwärts bewegen, mein Beschwerdebild passte also voll zum Röntgenbild. Also hatte sich meine Fibromyalgie trotz der 10 Jahre lang intensiv durchgeführten Krankengymnastik weiterhin verschlechtert. Auch meine jährlich durchgeführten Entschlackungskuren in Eigenregie konnten demnach diesen Endzustand nicht verhindern.  
Ich befand mich also tatsächlich auf dem Weg zur Langzeitinvalidität, wie es 46 % der Menschen, die über 65 Jahre sind und an Osteoarthritis leiden ebenfalls geworden sind. ( laut einem Informationsbericht aus Östereich über Therapiemöglichkeiten bei Osteoarthritis ) 
Wie froh bin ich heute, den mutigen Schritt gewagt zu haben und die Guaifenesintherapie in Eigeninitiative - aber exakt nach Dr. Amands Angaben - zu beginnen. Ich bin heute nach dreijähriger Guaifenesintherapie über 65 Jahre, aber ich bin kein Pflegefall. Im Gegenteil - das Treppensteigen gelingt mir wieder erstaunlich gut, ich mache wieder meinen Haushalt und wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet , schwinge ich sogar auch mal das Tanzbein. Das konnte ich mit 60 Jahren überhaupt nicht mehr, weil sich dann sofort schmerzhafteste Blockierungen des unteren Bewegungsaparates einstellten. 
Ich muss sagen, ich bin nicht nur erschrocken, sondern auch entsetzt, dass das erste Medikament, welches speziell für die Fibromyalgie zugelassen wurde ( in Amerika ), wieder NUR ein Schmerzmittel ist. 
Wie lange wird man noch der Meinung sein, dass es nach einem Lebensalter von 65 Jahren nur noch wenige Fibromyalgiepatienten gibt, und die Krankheit also scheinbar rückläufig sei. Und das nur, weil man zur Zeit bei jüngeren Menschen die Krankheit weder an Rhöntgenbildern, noch an Laborbefunden erkennen kann. Das liegt aber meines Erachtens nach an der Technik, die den Ärzten zum Diagnostizieren zur Verfügung steht. Also eine Vogel - Strauß - Politik?  
Ich meine - wenn sie nicht so überteuert wären - das die meisten der alternativ anzusehenden Therapieverfahren mehr Sinn gegen unsere Krankheit machen würden, als die der Schulmedizin. Doch leider bringt die Krankheit viele von uns an die Grenzen einer angemessenen und menschenwürdigen Existenz, so dass derartige Behandlungsmethoden sich nur wenige von uns leisten können. 
Da zur Zeit auf Guaifenesin kein Patent besteht, ist der Preis des Pulvers, im Gegensatz zu Schmerzmedis, die man ja häufig auch selbst bezahlen muss, sehr preiswert. 
Das einzige Problem scheint mir allerdings die leichte Blockierbarkeit des Guaifenesins durch Salizylate zu sein. Salizylate sind in vielen kosmetischen Produkten enthalten. Man muss deshalb bei einer Guaifenesintherapie auf diese speziellen Produkte verzichten.  
Und genau hier könnte die Wissenschaft zum Zuge kommen. Denn mit einem speziellen Andockverfahren, wie wir dies ja bereits bei einer ganzen Reihe von Medikamenten kennen, könnte man das Problem durch die Salizylate ausschalten. Den Fibromyalgiepatienten und vielen der Schmerzgeplagten, die heute noch gar nicht wissen, dass sie unter dieser tückischen Krankheit leiden, könnte preiswert und mit nur geringfügigen Nebenwirkungen geholfen werden.   
JudithD

----------


## JudithD

Hallo liebe Mitglieder, 
ich komme heute mit einer besonderen Bitte an all Diejenigen, bei denen die Krankheit Fibromyalgie diagnostiziert wurde.    
Hallo liebe Fibropatienten,
ich möchte Euch herzlich bitten, mir 2 Fragen zu beantworten. Am besten wäre natürlich eine PN, aber Ihr könnt die Antwort auch hier reinschreiben.
1. Frage :
Erinnerst Du Dich, bereits in der Kindheit Beschwerden gehabt zu haben, die Du heute zum Krankheitsbild Fibromyalgie rechnen würdest?
2. Frage:
Leidest Du unter Arthrose oder Arthritis? Wenn ja, dann wäre auch Euer Lebensalter von Bedeutung (nur für mich zwecks Einordnung). 
Bitte meldet Euch! - solche Umfragen helfen uns Fibromyalgiepatienten, dass man unsere Krankheit ernster nimmt und vielleicht auch noch gezielter forscht.
Wann und wo der Artikel dann erscheint, werde ich Euch zu dem Zeitpunkt mitteilen.
Liebe Grüße 
Judith Dagota

----------


## Frosch

> Wann und wo der Artikel dann erscheint, werde ich Euch zu dem Zeitpunkt mitteilen.
> Liebe Grüße 
> Judith Dagota

 Welcher Artikel?

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Judith, 
es ist sicher gut wenn du mal näher erläuterst was in diesem Artikel drin steht!
Wo der Artikel erscheinen wird!
Wer schreibt diesen Artikel und warum.. Laie - Med. Fachpersonal....  :Huh?:  
Wäre hier nicht eine Fragenkatalog bzw ein Vordruck für deine Fragen angebracht gewesen? 
So das du mehr oder weniger "standartisierte" Antworten bekommst,
das ist sicherlich besser für eine mögliche Auswertung. 
gruß Schubser

----------


## JudithD

Hallo Schubser und Frosch,
danke für Eure Antworten. Ja da muss ich wohl etwas näher auf den geplanten Artikel eingehen, sorry. Der Artikel wird von mir, einer Betroffenen der Krankheit geschrieben und ist vom Lumen Verlag für das neue Magazin "Mosaik" voraussichtlich im Oktober geplant. http://www.mosaik-selbsthilfemagazin.de/
Ich werde dort meine Erfahrungen zu dieser Krankheit darlegen. 
Ja Schubser, mit einer versiert angelegten Umfrage hätte ich vielleicht mehr Zuspruch, aber dazu fehlt mir die technische Voraussetzung. 
Aber da ich insbesondere wissen möchte:1. ob Symptome schon in der Kindheit auftraten , reicht ein  JA oder NEIN und genau so auch bei der zweiten Frage. dort wäre halt nur noch das derzeitige Lebensalter gefragt. 
Liebe Grüße 
JudithD

----------


## Patientenschubser

Für eine Umfrage/ Vorlage bzw einen Fragebogen reicht ein Schreibprogramm wie z.B. Word oder OpenOffice. 
Dafür sind keine besonderen technischen Vorrausetzungen nötig... 
Schubser

----------


## JudithD

Hallo Schubser, 
herzlichen Dank für Deinen Hinweis. Aber wie gesagt, es reichen mir 2 Antworten dazu. Hoffentlich meldet sich überhaupt jemand, der auch Fibromyalgie hat. Das Thema scheint ja doch nicht so sehr besucht zu sein. 
Liebe Grüße 
JudithD

----------


## Sunflowers

Hallo Judith, 
schau mal in meinem Forum http://www.muckis-und-ihre-freunde.de evtl. bekommst du dort Hilfe. 
LG
Sandra

----------


## SurferRosa

Hallo Judith, 
ich habe gerade ihre ganze Geschichte gelesen. Ich muss schon sagen, dass sie jede Menge mitmachen mussten. Ich finde es bewundernswert mit wie viel Energie sie trotz ihrer schweren Erkrankung aufbringen und wie sie immer wieder dagegen ankämpfen.
Dass ihnen die Guaifenesintherapie so toll hilft ist, das freut mich. 
Ich kann ihre Verärgerung darüber, dass diese Therapie nicht für die Fibromyalgie zugelassen ist verstehen. Allerdings muss ich eben auch einräumen, dass es weder wissenschaftlichen Wirknachweis, noch eine vernünftige wissenschaftliche Erklärung für die Wirkung dieser Therapie gibt (auch wenn sie bei dir wirkt). Überhaupt muss man ziemlich lang suchen, um eine wissenschaftliche Studie zu diesem Thema zu finden. Die einzige, welche ich gefunden habe stammt aus dem Jahr 1996 und konnte leider keinen signifikanten Effekt feststellen. 
(*Bennet RM, De Garmo P, Clark SR.* A 1-year double blind placebo controlled study of guaifenesin in fibromyalgia. _Arthritis Rheum_ 1996; 39:S212) 
Deswegen ist es schon nachzuvollziehen, dass dieses Medikament nicht für die Therapie von Fibromyalgie zugelassen ist. 
Was Arthrose, Arthritis, Gelenkschwellungen u.v.m. betrifft, so ist das meines Wissens nach eher ein Anzeichen dafür, dass entweder die Diagnose Fibromyalgie falsch ist, oder dass es sich um eine sekundäre Form der Fibromyalgie handelt, d.h. dass die Fibromyalgie durch andere Grunderkrankungen wie z.B. rheumatoide Arthritis entstanden ist. Dann ist beispielsweise für die Arthrose die rheumatoide Arthritis verantwortlich und nicht die Fibromyalgie. 
Wenn ich mir ihre Geschichte so durchlese, dann vermute ich fast, dass sie auch eher eine sekundäre Fibromyalgie haben. Anhand der Schilderung kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, dass sich das ganze auf Basis eines Morbus Crohn entwickelt hat. Aber letztlich steht mir dazu kein Urteil zu. Ich denke, dass sie schon bei genügend Spezialisten waren, die sich wesentlich besser auskennen als ich und dies sicher schon längst erkannt hätten. 
Was die aktuelle wissenschaftliche Auffassung betrifft, so handelt es sich bei Fibromyalgie um ein generalisiertes Schmerzgeschehen. Das heißt, die Schmerzschwelle ist aus noch nicht geklärten Gründen so stark erniedrigt, dass sogar normale Berührung als Schmerz wahrgenommen wird. Und deshalb ist das auch der aktuelle Hauptansatzpunkt der Therapie. 
Ich weiß nicht genau ob rüberkommt was ich damit ausdrücken möchte. Letztlich handelt es sich bei der Fibromyalgie per Definition eben nur um diesen Schmerz und um damit verbundene psychische Reaktionen (Müdigkeit, Depressionen, usw.). Wenn sie nun eine Arthritis mit Gelenkschwellungen u.v.m. haben, dann handelt es sich dabei vermutlich eher um die Ursache dieses Schmerzgeschehens und nicht um Symptome der Fibromyalgie. Und da es eben auch Fälle gibt in denen keine erkennbare Ursache vorhanden ist und nur die Schmerzen, Tenderpoints und psychische Reaktionenen vorhanden sind, muss man die Fibromyalgie als eigenständiges Krankheitsbild sehen und versuchen auf die Schmerzsymptomatik speziell einzugehen.  
 Ich hoffe, dass ich mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt habe und lasse mich selbstverständlich eines Besseren belehren, wenn ich mich geirrt haben sollte. 
Jedenfalls wünsche ich ihnen, Judith, jetzt alles Gute und noch viel Kraft für ihren weiteren Weg und freue mich von ihnen zu hören. 
Liebe Grüße,
Surfer

----------


## JudithD

Hallo SurferRosa   

> * Ich weiß nicht genau ob rüberkommt was ich damit ausdrücken möchte*. Ganz sicher kommt dies bei mir rüber, man kann ja ...zig Texte dieser Art im Internet finden, schmunzel. Letztlich handelt es sich bei der Fibromyalgie per Definition eben nur um diesen Schmerz und um damit verbundene psychische Reaktionen (Müdigkeit, Depressionen, usw.). Wenn sie nun eine Arthritis mit Gelenkschwellungen u.v.m. haben, dann handelt es sich dabei vermutlich eher um die Ursache dieses Schmerzgeschehens und nicht um Symptome der Fibromyalgie. Und da es eben auch Fälle gibt in denen keine erkennbare Ursache vorhanden ist und nur die Schmerzen, Tenderpoints und psychische Reaktionenen vorhanden sind, muss man die Fibromyalgie als eigenständiges Krankheitsbild sehen und versuchen auf die Schmerzsymptomatik speziell einzugehen.  _ Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier diese Bemerkung schon einmal einbrachte: solange nur von dem Schmerz als Hauptsymptom ausgegangen wird, wird es der Wissenschaft nicht gelingen, diese Krankheit zu entschlüsseln - genau Rosa, das ist das wirkliche Problem, der Name dieser Krankheit ist falsch. Er weist zwar auf das Hauptsymptom der Beschwerden hin, aber nach aktuellen Umfragen zufolge und aus meinem persönlichen Wissen ( viele Gespräche mit Betroffenen) folgen unmittelbar nach diesem Hauptsymptom ( Faser Muskel Schmerz ) acht weitere Symptombereiche, diesem ersten Symptom, nach dem die Krankheit nun leider einmal benannt wurde. Und mit überraschender Regelmäßigkeit sind diese acht weiteren Symptombereiche bei etwa 80% der Fibromyalgiepatienten vorhanden._  
> Wenn sie nun eine Arthritis mit Gelenkschwellungen u.v.m. haben,* dann handelt es sich dabei vermutlich eher um die Ursache dieses Schmerzgeschehens* und nicht um Symptome der Fibromyalgie - auch da sind wir wieder völlig einer Meinung, wobei ich eben auch auf das u.v.m. hinweisen möchte.   Wenn eine Krankheit derartig viele Beschwerden verursacht, so kann die Ursache auch nicht einfach nur an einer irregeleiteten Schmerzreaktion liegen. Es sind viel eher grundlegende Bausteine des Organismus, die aus den Fugen geraten sind.  
> Aber letztlich steht mir dazu kein Urteil zu. Ich denke, dass sie schon bei genügend Spezialisten waren, die sich wesentlich besser auskennen als ich und dies sicher schon längst erkannt hätten.  Ja und auch hier stimmen wir wieder überein, keinerlei auffällige Laborbefunde - aber als Ergebnis von den jahrelangen Schmerzen ohne derzeitigen Laborbefund dann schließlich das Endergebnis Arthrose. Wir wissen ja beide, dass es etliche Grunderkrankungen gibt, die im Endstadium zur Arthrose/Arthritis führen.

 Ich freue mich, dass es nun endlich wieder einmal lebendig unter der Thematik Fibromyalgie geworden ist und ich nicht mehr nur als Alleinunterhalter fungieren muss.
Aber leider wird damit meine Bitte zwecks Umfrage auch nicht gelöst. 
Eigentlich gibt es noch sehr viel zu erläutern, zu belegen und zu widerlegen. Aber dieser Bericht ist mir nun erst einmal lang genug und ich bin bettreif.
Tschüssiiiiiiii 
JudithD

----------


## SurferRosa

Hallo Judith, 
ich hoffe der Schlaf war erholsam  :Smiley: 
Schön, dass sie sich die Zeit genommen haben auf meinen Post einzugehen. Das Bild welches ich mir von der Fibromyalgie gemacht habe und welches im Rahmen des medizinischen Studiums weitergegeben wird, habe ich ja in meinem Posting dargestellt. Da diese Auffassung sicher nicht entgültig richtig ist (dazu ist die Datenlage einfach viel zu uneinheitlich), finde ich es sehr interessant zu hören wie es sich bei ihnen verhält. 
Auch die Idee der Umfrage ist eine sehr gute, wenn auch in unseren begrenzten Möglichkeiten hier, lediglich laienhaft durchführbar. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ähnliche Umfragen nicht schon längst wissenschaftlich durchgeführt wurden. Mal sehen ob ich per Literatur-Recherche in Pubmed etwas finde. 
Ich selbst kann mich leider nicht an der Umfrage beteiligen, da ich zum Glück nicht betroffen bin. Aber vielleicht melden sich durch die Belebung dieses Threads ja einige Mitleidende. 
Für mich selbst muss ich jetzt nur feststellen, dass ich noch nicht sehr viel über Fibromyalgie weiß und deshalb werde ich mich erstmal ein wenig in die aktuelle Literatur einlesen. Die Dinge, welche ich in meinen Büchern gefunden habe sind leider allesamt ziemlich wiedersprüchlich und nicht wirklich gut definiert. 
Wenn ich weiteres gefunden habe, dann werde ich mich wieder melden. 
Jedenfalls wünsche ich ihnen jetzt noch einen schönen Tag. 
LG,
Surfer

----------


## JudithD

Hallo SurferRosa, 
vielen Dank für diesen Bericht. Leider ist bei mir aus mehreren Gründen der Schlaf nur selten erholsam, aber dennoch nett, mir diesen zu wünschen. 
Ich möchte Ihnen zur weiteren Information zur Krankheit Fibromyalgie auch meine Homepage inclusive Forum anbieten: www.contra-dem-schmerz.de .Besonders interessant dürften die Theorie zur Ursache der Krankheit von Dr. Amand, aber auch von Dorothea Hoeck sein. Empfehlen kann ich auch den Bericht einer Krankenschwester ( gleich vorn auf der ersten Seite unter der Thematik "Guaifenesintherapie". Aber auch die vielen Berichte, die das Beschwerdebild der Fibromyalgie beleuchten, lassen die Problematik um diese Krankheit erkennen. 
Liebe Grüße 
JudithD

----------


## SurferRosa

Hallo Judith,
über die Theorien von Dr. Amand habe ich schon einiges gelesen. Allerdings erscheinen sie mir bislang ziemlich verwaschen und wissenschaftlich gesehen kaum haltbar. Würde seine Theorie zutreffen, dann müsste man im Blut einen erhöhten Phosphatspiegel nachweisen können. Außerdem zielt seine Argumentation vor allem auf Erklärungen für mögliche Trigger Points ab, erklärt aber weder warum die nun lediglich punktförmig verteilt sein, noch geht er auf die eigentlichen Tender Points ein. 
Aber ich muss dazu sagen, dass das jetzt nur ein schnelles Urteil von mir ist. Werde mich weiter belesen und vielleicht auch eines Besseren belehren lassen. Ich habe auch schon einige Interessante Artikel aus der Fachliteratur gefunden und werde mich da erst mal ein wenig informieren. 
Auf ihre Homepage bin ich jedenfalls auch sehr gespannt. 
LG,
Surfer

----------


## JudithD

Hallo SurferRosa, 
da das Buch von Dr. Amand für die Fibrokranken geschrieben wurde, ist es natürlich auch recht verständlich geschrieben worden. Ich weiß nun nicht, wo Du etwas über die Guaifenesintherapie nach Dr.Amand gelesen hast. Da es über diese Therapie bisher nur englisch sprachige Bücher gab, lässt natürlich auch meistens die Übersetzungsleistung zu wünschen übrig. Aber so weit ich informiert bin, existiert auch für Fachkreise ein Protokollbericht über diese konkrete Therapie in englicher Sprache. Das deutschsprachige Buch von Dr. Amand zur Guaif. Therapie gibt es seit dem Vorjahr über den Books on Demand Verlag, die ISBN Nummer : 3-8334-3235-7 in allen Buchhandlungen zu bestellen.
Übrigens ist auf der Rückseite des Buches zu lesen, dass Dr. Amand jahrelang als Endokrinologe eine Praxis führte und als Professor an einer kalifornischen Universität tätig war. Dieses Buch ist das Ergebnis seiner vierzigjährigen Forschungsarbeit, die er als Selbstbetroffener der Fibromyalgie, also auf grund seiner persönlichen Erfahrungen ( und auch seiner beiden Söhne) mit dieser Krankheit und der Erfahrung, die er bei hunderten seiner Fibromyalgiepatienten sammelte.
Ich bin sehr gespannt, was Du diesbezüglich noch an aussagefähigen Texten findest. 
Liebe Grüße  
JudithD

----------


## donchujan

Hallo Judith, 
unter www.fibro-forum.de kann man vielleicht noch ein paar mehr informationen dazu bkommen. Ein Forum in dem sich speziell Betroffene treffen können. 
Liebe Grüße 
DonChujan

----------


## JudithD

In der letzten Apothekenumschau wurde recht ausführlich über Fibromyalgie geschrieben. Leider auch noch nichts wesentlich Neues dazu. Doch von der Psychoschiene als Ursache nimmt man mittlerweile immer mehr Abstand. Das ist ja schon ein erfolgreiches Umdenken. Es wird akzeptiert, dass diese Patienten unter ganz erheblichen und zwar real vorhandenen Schmerzen zu leiden haben. Selbstverständlich kann eine Psychotherapie helfen, mit dem Schmerzgeschehen besser umzugehen. Aber verschwinden werden die Schmerzen dadurch leider nicht. 
LG 
JudithD

----------


## donchujan

Dennoch denke ich, dass wir langsam aber sicher Fortschritte machen. Wie du schon sagtest wird die Krankheit immer Gesellschaftfähiger. In den USA gibt es ganze Krankenhäuser, die sich ausschließlich damit befassen. Bleibt nur abzuwarten und auf bessere Zeiten zu hoffen. 
Ein schönes Restwochenende an euch alle! :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## JudithD

Liebe Mitglieder, 
oh, ich habe mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass ich fast einen ganzen Monat lang nicht mehr bei Euch reingeschaut habe. Doch es ging mir gesundheitlich alles andere als gut. Und außerdem hatte ich sehr viel zu tun. Denn nun ist mein Manuskript für das "Fibromyalgiebuch aus der Sicht einer Betroffenen" fertiggestellt und beim Verlag.
Ich stelle Euch dazu mal ein paar Daten ein:  *Ab jetzt kann mein Buch " Gefangen im Schmerz" beim Verlag bestellt werden.* Und das für den Superpreis von 9,95. In der heutigen Zeit ein wirklicher Schnäppchenpreis bei 171 Seiten. Da ich nicht weiß, wie groß die Erstauflage ist (50 bis höchstens 100 Bücher), sollte, wer nicht allzu lange auf das Buch warten will, bald bestellen. Die Verlegerin nannte als Erscheinungsdatum die ersten 14 Tage im Dezember, also noch vor Weihnachten.  
 Wenn Du untenstehenden Link anklickst, kommst Du zum Artep-Verlag http://www.autorenverlag-artep.de/ 
 Es erscheinen Text und Bild einer Neuerscheinung. Darunter steht: *
Jetzt weitere Bücher vorbestellen und gewinnen! 
Weitere Informationen HIER* 
 autorenverlag artep Freiburg 
 seit dem 27.10.2004 online 
 Beim auf *Hier* Klicken kommst Du zum Bestellbereich des Verlages. 
 Wenn Du auf *Hier* klickst, kannst Du außerdem das Anliegen des Buches: "Gefangen im Schmerz" von Judith Dagota, sowie das Inhaltsverzeichnis lesen. 
Euch Allen liebe Grüße
bin ab morgen 650 km von meinem PC entfernt, denn wir fahren zum 13. Geburtstag meines Enkelmädchens. 
JudithD

----------


## KarinM

Hallo zusammen,
gut dann werd ich nun mal was zu dem thema schreiben,
ich habe fibromyalgie, bekomme seid jahren Tramadol 100mg, welche ich 4 mal am tag nehmen muß, dann bekomm ich noch für zwischen drin diclofenak 75mg und in ganz seltenen fällen, bekomme ich auch mal eine Spritze vom Arzt, wo unter anderem Morphium drin ist, weil ich es vor schmerzen nicht mehr aus halte, das einzige was ich noch nicht habe, sind irgendwelche verformungen des körpers, bis auf meine wirbelsäule die aber schon mein ganzes leben verformt ist, ich glaub das hat mein arzt mit hohlkreuz beschrieben, als ich ihn fragte.
Ich muß aber nebenbei, wegen meines borderlines antidepressiverund psychopharmaka nehmen und ein schlafmittel namens promethazin 75mg.
Ein toller cocktail, bin immer müde, mundtrockenheit und kann daher auch nicht arbeiten, aber ich habe nur eine 50% GdB bekommen, dass obwohl ich nicht lange gehen kann ohne schmerzen zu haben, es geht bei mir in den beinen los und hört im kopf auf. Naja und nun will ich, weil ich auf einem dorf wohne in die stadt ziehen, weil ich es finanziell nicht hin bekomme, zu den fachärzten zu fahren, aber die ämter stellen mir keine steine, sondern bergketten in den weg, aber die fahrten zu den ärzten wollen sie auch nicht zahlen, als ich damals einen behindertenausweis beantragte, dachte ich mehr % und somit auch wenigstens das G zu bekommen, so das ich fahrten nicht mehr hätte zahlen müßen, ich bin ja weiterhin in ärztlicher behandlung, weil ich nen verschlimmerungsantrag stellen will und auch rente beantragen will, bzw auf anraten meiner ärzte soll, lass mich überraschen, ob ich es diesmal durch bekomme vor 1,5 jahren wurde es mir ja verweigert, aus gründen die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Nun ja, ichkämpfe weiter um mein recht, auch wenn ich kein geld für bestimmte sachen dann habe( lebe von der tafel). 
Sorry das mein beitrag so lang wurde, aber ich mußte all das einfach mal los werden. 
LG Karin

----------


## lucy230279

hallo karin, 
ich drück dir die daumen, dass sich dein kampf bezahlt macht.
is ja wirklich traurig, was du alles durchmachen musst.

----------


## JudithD

Hallo liebe Karin, 
Du Ärmste, was musst Du leiden. Ich kann Dir sehr!!!! gut nachfühlen. Denn das alles habe und bin ich ebenfalls durch. Leider bringen selbst die harten Geschütze nach und nach gar keine Linderung mehr. Aber ohne Hoffnung auf eine bessere Zukunft ist das Leben nur schwer zu ertragen. Und diesen Weg der Hoffnung geht man wirklich nur, wenn man seinen ganzen Rest der Kraft, die man noch besitzt, einbringt. Du machst dies. Das ist sehr gut so. Und dann schaffst Du auch den Weg aus diesem Dilemma heraus. Ich wünsche Dir viel Durchstehvermögen und für die Zukunft Wege, um diese Krankheit für Dich erträglich zu machen.
Ich habe es so weit geschafft dass ich, bis auf ganz seltene Ausnahmen keine Schmerzmedis mehr brauche.
Eine erholsame und schmerzärmere Weihnachtszeit wünscht Dir 
JudithD

----------


## Utta

Die Schmerzen durch die Fibromyalgie ergibt Einschränkungen des Bewegungsapp. und der Gelenke. Es wird angeraten ein Schmerzpflaster zu bekommen. 
Hat schon jemand von euch gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht oder wird es eher abgelehnt?    Danke!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich habe Deinen Beitrag zu einem bereits existierenden Thema verschoben. 
Bitte erst die Suchfunktion nutzen.... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## dreamchaser

> In der letzten Apothekenumschau wurde recht ausführlich über Fibromyalgie geschrieben. Leider auch noch nichts wesentlich Neues dazu. Doch von der Psychoschiene als Ursache nimmt man mittlerweile immer mehr Abstand. Das ist ja schon ein erfolgreiches Umdenken. Es wird akzeptiert, dass diese Patienten unter ganz erheblichen und zwar real vorhandenen Schmerzen zu leiden haben. Selbstverständlich kann eine Psychotherapie helfen, mit dem Schmerzgeschehen besser umzugehen. Aber verschwinden werden die Schmerzen dadurch leider nicht.

 Irgendwie kommt es mir (rein subjektiv) so vor, als wird hier die Psychosomatik als Psychoschiene bezeichnet und ich zumindest lese aus einigen Sätzen den Glauben, dass Psychotherapeuten den eingebildeten Schmerz behandeln würden...
Ich möchte hier nochmal klarstelen, was Psychosomatik eigentlich ist - den individuellen Stellenwert bei der Behandlung von Fibromyalgie kann sich jeder selbst aussuchen (Therapien wirken sowieso nur dann, wenn man es wirklich will). 
Psychosomatik behandelt die Komponenten Seele und Körper gleichermassen. Wenn ein Patient Beschwerden hat (und diese Beschwerden sind REAL UND NICHT EINGEBILDET!!!!!!), es aber kein organisches Korrelat gibt, wird man nach sehr langem diagnostischen Weg (typischerweise haben die Patienten einen langen Weg von Arzt zu Arzt hinter sich - ohne richtige Diagnose) die Psychosomatik hinzuziehen. Dort wird mit verschiedenen Therapien und unter Anleitung von verschiedenen Therapeuten und Ärzten die weitere Therapie für den Patienten geplant. Die Psyche kann ALLE Symptome verursachen, denn es ist sicher keine Wunderheilung, wenn Pat., die aufgrund einer Lähmung nicht laufen konnten am Ende der Therapie sich auf ihren eigenen Beinen fortbewegt haben. Der Körper ist in diesem Falle das Spiegelbild der Seele - Schmerzen der Seele werden so körperliche Schmerzen, die als "richtige" (welcher Schmerz ist nicht real oder richtig?? ich denke alle.) Schmerzen empfunden werden, umgesetzt. 
Ich persönlich denke schon, dass es bei der Fibromyalgie auch (nicht auschliesslich) einen psychosomatischen Hintergrund gibt (sehr häufig). Dazuwäre es sicher nicht nur interessant zu wissen, wann die Beschwerden angefangen haben, sondern man bräuchte genaue Aufzeichnungen in welchem Kontext die Schmerzen oder Symptome begonnen haben (oft auch gerne verdrängt...z.B. habe ich in einem Post etwas von Missbrauch gelesen :-((  ).
Ich habe in meinem Studium nicht viel über Psychosomatik gelernt, aber meine Mutter arbeitet dort und von daher habe ich einen guten und interessanten Einblick bekommen. Hoffentlich stehe ich jetzt nicht wieder als Besserwisser da.....sorry.

----------


## Martina50

Eigentlich will ich keine Antwort geben. Ich habe viel mehr Fragen. Bin das erste Mal in diesem Forum, vielleicht könnte mir jemand mailen, wo ich meine Fragen platzieren darf.
Es geht mir um den Symptomenkomplex Fibromyalgie. Zur Erklärung, ich habe seit 1998 in fast schon regelmässigen Intervallen Beschwerden, die ich mir nicht erklären kann, aber auch kein Mediziner.
 Einzig eine Physiotherapeutin, bei der ich momentan in Behandlung bin wegen Schmerzen eines akuten Lumbagos, hat bei mir eine detaillierte Anamnese erstellt und nach "Fibromyalgie" gefragt. Ich kenne diese Erkrankung nicht.
Ich hab mindestens 3 Mal im Jahr für 6 bis 8 Wochen Beschwerden bis hin zu wirklich heftigen Schmerzen, es beginnt wie  Muskelkater in allen Muskeln (bis in die Fingerspitzen), schmerzhaft vor allem an den Muskelansätzen ganz schlimm wirds dann, wenn ich das Gefühl habe "meine Muskeln sind voll mit Wasser", hab dann auch Oedeme und knotenartige Verspannungen sogar an den Unterarmen (kann dann auch Dellen drücken), zu dieser Zeit, bekomme ich auch Muskelkrämpfe an den unmöglichsten Stellen, z.B Zwischenrippenmuskulatur
War vor Jahren einmal mit diesen Beschwerden beim Arzt, der bestimmte die Muskelenzyme + Laktat+Elektrolyte+Rheumafaktoren+Nierenwerte, es war alles im Normbereich.
Dieser verordnete mir Voltaren und Sirdalud, beides half nichts.
Der Arzt schickte mich erst zum Neurologen und dann zum Psychiater.
Letzter verordnete mir Flouoxetin, was mir aber dann doch zu heftig schien.
Lieber die Schmerzen, die ja auch wieder für eine Zeit vergehen als ein Antidepressiva (dessen Nebenwirkungen mir in diesem Zusammenhang suspekt sind).
Hab nun schon einige Symptome beschrieben, aber ich möchte noch mehr wissen, vielleicht auch wie diese leichter werden?
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Martina

----------


## 1stthink!

Hi! 
Also mit Psychopharmaka bist Du da eh auf der falschen Seite. Firbromyalgie - damit muss man umgehen und leben lernen. (Ist sowieso mit allem im Leben so, dass man auch manche Dinge akzeptieren muss und damit lernen muss umzugehen.) - Ich war bei einem Internisten, der auf Rheumatologie spezialisiert ist. Denn Fibromyalgie ist Weichteilrheumatismus. Es gibt so genannte Triggerpunkte - wenn die bei der Untersuchung positiv sind, dann Hinweis auf Fibromyalgie. Was hilft: sich sportlich zu betätigen, und wissen was man hat - und nicht "mir tut alles weh - und keiner weiss was das ist." - natürlich ist das auch nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend. Wissen auch, dass man damit leben muss, daran aber nicht stirbt - dh diese "Krankheit" zerstört nichts. Es gibt dann spezielle Rheumablutwerte, die sollte alle mal genau erhoben werden und kontrolliert werden. Habe gehört von den Gasteinern Heilstollen (in Österreich), da gibt es Therapien. - Schau Dich dananch mal um - bzw. eben einen FA für Rheumatologie!!!! 
Alles Liebe und Gute!

----------


## Ruth

guten Morgen meine Leidengenossen!!!!!
Auch ich leide mit Allem so wie ihr auch seit Jahren.
Mir geht es immer etwas besser, wenn ich ins Thermalbad kann. 
Hoffnung setze ich derzeit, auf Weihrauch aus der Apotheke.
Es wirdt ähnlich wie Cortison, aber es braucht auch seine Zeit.
Doch ich sage mir, die Krankheit hat sehr lange Zeit bei mir verbracht, nun lasse ich auch Weihrauch Zeit um mir zu helfen.
Gruß Ruth

----------


## 1stthink!

Wie soll der Weihrauch helfen? Wie nimmt man diesen ein?
In einem arabischen Land hat mir ein Händler mal Myrrhe gegeben - sollte ich kauen - ist gut für alles .... der Geschmack ist eine andere Sache  :Zwinker:

----------


## Ruth

Hallo Judith.
Auch ich litt schon als Kind unter ähnlichen Schmerzen. 
Ich leide unter Athrose.
Gruß ruth

----------


## Ruth

Hallo.
Indischer Weihrauch hat eine sehr starke entzündungshemmende Wirkung auf alle Arten von Entzündungen.
Eingenommen als Tabletten.
Gruß
Ruth

----------


## Ruth

Hallo an Euch! 
Eine weitere gute Erfahrung wegen meiner Muskelschmerzen habe ich durch die Bowen-therapie gemacht. 
Meine Beine schmerzten doch so sehr. Und nach einer langen Suche von Arzt zu Arzt bin ich bei einem Therapeuten gelandet............
( im Stillen dachte ich mir...........hilft ja doch nicht) aber ein Versuch ist es wert.
(Schmerzen trieben mich buchstäblich dazu. Weihrauch unterstützt wohl.
Aber diese Therapie ist das Beste für schmerzende Muskeln. 
Will hier nichts verkaufen Leute...........das ist nur meine neue Erfahrung, die ich gerne weitergeben möchte.   :shy_flower: 
Gruß und gute Besserung an Alle. 
Ruth

----------


## Ruth

Hallo,
nur angemerkt. Hier im Kreis Ulm ist ein guter Arzt der in dieser Bowen-Therapie ausgebildet ist.
Leider muss man diese Therapie selber bezahlen. 
Ca. 4-6 mal sind schon nötig. Kostet pro Sitzung ca. 65.. und dauert 1 Stunde.
Gruß Ruth :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Selest

Hallo an Alle, 
bin neu hier und hab schon viel gelesen im Forum.
Auch ich hab seit meinem 26. Lebensjahr Fibro, was alles gaaanz langsam und mit weniger Schmerzen begann. Heut bin ich soweit das bei mir keine Schmerzmittel mehr helfen und ich auch keine mehr vertrage weil mein Magen kaputt ist durch zuviele und auch sehr starke Schmerzmittel. Habe seit knapp 3 Jahren immer wieder Blut im Stuhl und deswegen eine Koloskopie am 21.11.2008 machen lassen .... nie wieder !!!!!!
(wer Fragen hat dazu bitte, würde hier zulang werden) .... aber zurück zum Thema .... meine Erfahrungen mit der Fibro sind das ich mich so oft es geht Erhole indem ich mich viel hinlege und schlafe oder verträumte Musik höre wo ich nich nachdenken muss aber dafür eine totale Entspannung ist, kurz um ... RUHE ist was mir hilft. Kein Stress, keine Hektik und keine Aufregung denn dann wird es schlimmer zumindest bei mir.
Verzeiht bitte wenn ich hier auch noch etwas anderes geschrieben hab, aber ich muss mich erst umschauen um alle Themen zufinden.
Allen eine Schmerzfreie Zeit, liebe Grüsse und bis bald  :zd_bye_3_cut: Selest

----------


## jeannolino

Ich leide ebenfalls an Fibromalgie. Die eingesetzten Medikamente setzte ich ab, da die Nebenwirkungen noch scheußlicher waren und das Leiden nicht besserten. Am besten lebt man einfach damit. Eine Hilfe bieten 600 mg Magnesium. Gruß Jeannonin

----------


## lucy230279

> Die eingesetzten Medikamente setzte ich ab, da die Nebenwirkungen noch scheußlicher waren und das Leiden nicht besserten.

 Hast du die einfach so abgesetzt? Oder nach Rücksprache mit deinem Arzt?

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Ich leide ebenfalls an Fibromalgie. Die eingesetzten Medikamente setzte ich ab, da die Nebenwirkungen noch scheußlicher waren und das Leiden nicht besserten. Am besten lebt man einfach damit. Eine Hilfe bieten 600 mg Magnesium. Gruß Jeannonin

 Was hast du den an Medikamenten bekommen?
Weiß das dein Arzt?
Wie kommst du drauf das du Fibromyalgie hast?

----------


## Madymaus

Hallo, auch ich leide seit über 20 Jahren an Fibromyalgie, zusätzlich habe ich noch Poly Arthritis und Hashimoto. Aus Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, das Streß und nasskalte Witterung meine Beschwerden erheblich verschlimmert. Ich habe Medikamentenmäßig schon fast alles durch, über Valoron, Diclo, Indomedacin, Pyroxicam, das tödliche Vioxx  :Sad: (((, Mydocalm bis Doxipin habe ich alles schon bekommen. Leider war "das" Medikament nie dabei.
Teilweise hilft mir Wärme oder Kälte, Ruhe und Entspannung sind das A und O bei Fibromyalgie und Bewegung auch wenns weh tut.
Diese Krankheit ist ganz schön zehrend, körperlich sowie auch psychisch  :Sad: ((( 
LG Madymaus

----------


## 1stthink!

Hi, wie hilft denn dieser Weihrauch bzw. diese Tableten? Und was wird bei der Bowen Therapie gemacht. 
Das mit dem Sport und der Bewegung: ein trainierter Körper ist wohl bei jeder Erkrankung gut - auch wenn es bei den "Schmerzpatienten" wirklich eine Challange manchmal ist und wird.

----------


## JudithD

Hallo 1stthink!  
Weihrauch ist ein sehr altes Hausmittel und wirkt entzündungshemmend. Bevor ich mit der Guaifenesintherapie anfing, habe auch ich es zur Schmerzlinderung eingesetzt. -
Die Bowentherapie ist eine sehr sanfte und ganzheitliche Therapie. Dadurch ist sie besonders gut für uns Fibros geeignet, denn durch jedes stärkere Massieren können die Schmerzen unerträglich schlimm werden. Schau doch einfach mal hier unter diesem Link nach  http://www.bowentherapie-hannover.de/  Ich habe mich nun schon über ein 3/4 Jahr hier nicht mehr gemeldet, einfach weil ich mich anderweitig sehr intensiv engagiere. Als ich das letzte Mal hier schrieb, ging es mir als Fibropatient, der die Guaifenesintherapie im 3. Jahr durchführt, schon um Vieles besser. Übrigens kann man meine Krankengeschichte mit all meinen damaligen schlimmen Beschwerden auch unter diesem Thema hier nachlesen. Jetzt habe ich 4 Jahre und 9 Monate Therapiezeit hinter mir und ob man mir das nun glaubt oder nicht, ich fasse es ja selber kaum, ich bin jetzt - selbst bei diesem miesen Wetter  - von Muskel - und Sehnenschmerzen völlig befreit.  Meine Knubbel in der Bauchdecke habe ich noch immer, obwohl sich da auch etwas seitdem ich das letzte Mal hier war, getan hat. Aber das MUSS noch besser werden. Zur Zeit belastet mich der Drehschwindel, also ein Zeichen, dass ich auch in diesem Bereich ausschwemme. Aber an Armen Beinen und Rücken bin ich völlig! schmerzfrei. Und ich möchte sagen, einen besseren Beweis der Wirksamkeit der Therapieform von Dr. Amand gibt es nicht.  Auch in unserem Forum: www.contra-dem-schmerz.de sind schon etliche alte Hasen schmerzfrei und gehen wieder ihrer Arbeit nach.  Aber leider sind es ja noch immer viel zu wenige Ärzte, die sich dieser Therapie zuwenden. Ich wünsche Dir und allen weiteren Betroffenen hier, dass auch Ihr von diesen grausligen Schmerzen loskommt. Liebe Grüße  JudithD

----------


## 1stthink!

Hi noch mal bez. Weihrauch - wie wird der verwendet? Mit Weihrauchöl einreiben - oder kann man trinken? oder ....?!?!?

----------


## Muschel

> Hi noch mal bez. Weihrauch - wie wird der verwendet? Mit Weihrauchöl einreiben - oder kann man trinken? oder ....?!?!?

 Es gibt Weihrauchkapseln zum Einnehmen. Am besten mal in der Apotheke nachfragen.  
LG, Andrea

----------


## BATBerlin

Hallochen an Alle,
ich bin hier ganz neu, habe aber schon seit meiner Jugend Fibromyalgie, die -wie bei den Meisten- erst viele Jahre später diagnostiziert wurde. 
Bei mir hilft bzw. half eine absolute Umstellung im Leben mit vielen Einschränkungen aber auch schönen Dingen. Ich bekomme inzwischen EU-Rente und durchlebe jeden Tag mit vielen Pausen und Entspannungsübungen. Autogenes Training, Lesen, Musik hören, alles was mich etwas zur Ruhe bringt. Zusätzlich gehe ich so oft wie nur möglich in die Sauna bzw. Infrarot- Wärmekabine. Die Wärme tut mir sehr gut, obwohl es leider nicht so lange anhält. Aber man genießt ja jeden Moment der Schmerzlinderung ;-). Ich nehme Diclofenac oder Tramal- je nach Schmerzintensität. Nur habe ich noch kein geeignetes Mittel gegen die "ganzen anderen Beschwerden" gefunden. Hat denn schon Jemand Erfahrungen mit Guaifenesin gemacht? Ich habe gerade ein Buch geschenkt bekommen, worin darüber geschrieben ist: Fibromyalgie, Dr. med. R. Paul St. Amand und Claudia Craig Marek. Kennt es schon Jemand oder hat Erfahrungen damit gemacht? In welchen Tabletten ist dieser Wirkstoff hier in D enthalten?
LG BAT

----------


## JudithD

Hallo BATBERLIN,   ich mache die Guaifenesintherapie im 6. Jahr. Sie hat mir sehr viel gebracht. Ich habe ein neues Leben erhalten. Falls Du mehr zur Therapie und zum Guaifenesin wissen möchtest, so schaue einfach mal rein in mein spezielles Fibromyalgieforum für die Guaifenesintherapie. Es ist das Forum contra-dem-schmerz.
 Liebe Grüße 
 JudithD

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hier im Forum haben wir mal zusammen getragen was dieses Guaifenesin sind soll/ ist... 
Klick mich 
Soviel zum Thema wirksamkeit.
Gut wirken tut es vorallem beim Hersteller und den Vertreibern... und dort nur im Geldbeutel....

----------


## BATBerlin

> Hallo BATBERLIN,   ich mache die Guaifenesintherapie im 6. Jahr. Sie hat mir sehr viel gebracht. Ich habe ein neues Leben erhalten. Falls Du mehr zur Therapie und zum Guaifenesin wissen möchtest, so schaue einfach mal rein in mein spezielles Fibromyalgieforum für die Guaifenesintherapie. Es ist das Forum contra-dem-schmerz.
>  Liebe Grüße 
>  JudithD

 Liebe JudithD,
vielen Dank für Deine Info dazu. Ich surfe dort mal rum ;-)

----------


## dede

Hallo , ich bin Britta !
Ich leide schon ca. 20 jahre an Fibromyalgie ! Was Ihr sagt ist falsch , weil ganz viele Krankheiten durch psychische Belastung zum Ausbruch kommen ( Krebs ) oder neue Schübe bekommt ( Ms ) ! Die Psyche spielt immer eine große Rolle bei Krankheiten !!! Das heißt aber nicht , das wir psychisch krank sind , sondern die Psyche verstärkt unsere Krakheit !
Ich habe leider jetzt noch Morbus Binswabger oder auch SAE dazu ! Schon 12 Hirninfakte ! Man, noch so eine Krankheit . wo nimmt genaueres weiß !!
Tut viel was euch gut tut , doch was das ist muß jeder für sich rausbekommen !! Bei mir ist das sehr heiß baden !
LG Britta

----------


## jennyberg

Ich habe eine Freundin. die bereits seit gut 13 Jahren erhebliche Beschwerden (starke Gelenkschmerzen) hat. Diese werden wie auf Knopfdruck bei psychischen belastungen und Problemen deutlich schlimmer. Sorry, aber wer da sagt, es habe nichts mit der Psyche zu tun, weigert sich scheinbar strikt, den Wahrheiten ins Auge zu sehen. Auch mit 10 Jahren können durch psychische Traumata derartige Probleme auftauchen. Oftmals auch stark zeitversetzt. Ich bin der Meinung mit einer inneren Bereitschaft sich helfen zu lassen ist den eigentlichen Ursachen mittelfristig beizukommen. Zusätzlich eine völlige Entgiftung und eine umfängliche, hochqualitative Mikronährstoffversorgung als begleitende dauerhafte Maßnahme. Über 80% aller Erkrankungen sind psychosomatisch bedingt und/oder Mangelerkrankungen. Das Buch "Krankheit als Weg" gebe ich hier gern noch als Empfehlung.

----------


## mawe

Hallo liebe Leute, ich bin selbt seit 16 Jahren generlisierte FMS Patientin und gehe mit meinen beiden Vorrednerinnen komform, daß es keine psychosomatische Erkrankung ist, so wie bei jeden anderen chronischen Erkrankung leidet die Psyche, aber ich kann definitiv von mir und viele weiteren Betroffenen sprechen, es muß kein "Traumata" oder sonstige belastende Situation vorangegangen sein, die eine Fibromyalgie auslöst, viel eher sind nach meinen viele Gespräche und Studien von Betroffenen, der Auslöser EBV Infektion, Zeckenimpfung!, weitere virale, bakterielle Infekte. Ich kann nur von mir sprechen, mein Auslöser war ein rheumatische Fieber mit 13 Jahren, dann folgte EBV Infektion vor 25 Jahren, beginn massive Muskel-Gelenks-Gliederschmerzen, "Alles tat weh", erschöpft, kraftlos, Konzentrationsstörungen, massiv schlechte Blutwerte ca. 1 Jahr, danach nie wieder Fieber, aber alle Erkältungskrankheiten dauerten und einige sind seither chronisch. 
Es folgt Lumboischalgie, Vernderung der LWS, Verwachsung Unterleib (Darm mit Eierstock), Paraproteinanemie IgG/K, susp. M-Gradient, laufende Infekte, erhöhte Entzündungwerte im Blut, postinfektiöse Myositis, 2000 Diagnose FMS, dann sehr seltenes Mycobakterium Malmoense in der Lunge (Umweltbakterium welches einen "gesunden" Menschen nichts anhaben kann, sollte, dürfte) denoch Medikamentös (TBC Therapie 18 Monate) nicht eindämmbar, deshalb wurde mir seitens hochrangiger Ärzte (war Thema in Medizinischen Kreisen) mitgeteil meine Lebenserwartung ohne OP 1-2 Jahre und es wird Krebs oder 1-4 Jahre und Schimmelpilze könnten mein Leben beenden. 2006 OP zuvor besprochen kleiner Teil, doch es wurde der gesamte rechte Oberlappen der Lunge entfernt, trotz Schmerzmittel, massive Schmerzen, Pneu, 2 malige OP bzgl. Drainage (war nicht sonderlich lustig-aber was einem nicht umbringt, macht einem stärker), hab fast vergessen zuvor 2005 Entferung Osteom (gutartiger Knochentumor) sehr groß und ständig chronische Stirnhöhlenentzüng, wurde operiert, aber leider spielte das Narbengewebe verrückt und ich musste mittlerweile 4 x nachoperiert werden, trotz einsezten von körpereigen Knorpel (vom Ohr) wuchs wieder alles zu und die chronsiche Sinuisitis ist nach wie vor ein Thema, ca. 4 x im Jahr für 4 Wochen....ausserdem Bandscheibenvorfall, Cervikalsyndrom dass mir ziemlich arg zu schaffen macht, die Blockierung verursacht Schwindel, Schmerzen, Bewegungseinschränkung uvm. aber am meisten belastend sind die FMS Schmerzen am ganzen Körper, seit 3 Jahren massive Schübe, seit 15 Monatn nonstop Schmerzen....da es kaum etwas gibt was ich nicht probiert habe - und dennoch keine Schmerzfreiheit erlebe, hoffe ich das die Forschung voranschreitet und Fragebögen allen Betroffenen ausfüllen lässt um mögliche tatsächliche Ursachen und Lösungen ausarbeiten zu können. Denn es ist schon leicht alles der Psyche zuzuschieben wenn mann eigentlich noch gar keine Anworten weiß. Diskutiert sollten weiters E-Stoffe der Lebensmittel werden, Amalganfüllungen, Infektionskrankheiten, Zeckenimpfungen, Impfungen allgemein, Strahlenbelastungen durch E Smog, uvm. denn durch meine Laufbahn als nicht Gesunde könnte ich mit denken, dass es viel Faktoren gibt die eine FMS auslösen können, ebenso psychische Faktoren sind bei einigen nicht abzusprechen, aber lt. neuesten Studien sind 60% mit psychischen Auslösern und 40% ohne psychischen durch FMS betroffen. Wie bei jeder chronischen oder schweren Erkrankung leidet auch die Psyche, denn es ist sehr belastend wenn man tägl. Schmerzen leidet, froh ist den Alltag mit Schmerzen zu bewältigen zu können, meist dadurch arbeitsunfähig wird, das Selbstwertgefühl darunter leidet, die Ärzte durch Unwissen einen als "Psycherl" abstempeln, die Familie unter der Situation leidet, das Mama oder Papa nicht mehr so belastbar ist, das durch Nebenerkrankungen Darm, etc. eine Einschränkung von Lebensqualität herrscht, es unmöglich ist vorauszuplanen, da es einem am Morgen noch besser gehen kann, sich dies aber binnen kurzer Zeit ohne Grund ändert. Hier gebe es noch viel mehr zu berichten warum auf Grund von Erkrankungen die Psyche leidet. Aber ich habe immer wieder festgestellt, dass gerade FMS Betroffene sehr an sich, Ihrer Einstellung zum Leben, ihren psychischen Hygiene und dem entstressen arbeiten, da sie sich ja irgendwie am Leben teilnehmen möchten, ich glaube (persönliche Meinung, da selber Energetikerin/Entspannungstrainerin/Lerntherapeutin) es verdient kein Heilpraktiker, Energetiker, Psychotherapeut soviel wie an chronisch Kranken oder schwer Erkrankten, da jeder Mensch "überleben" möchte und Hilfestellung sucht, an sich selbst zu arbeiten bleibt ebenso wenig aus, wie trotzdem die Schulmedizin miteinzubeziehen. Aber es ist viel zu leicht zu sagen FMS sei eine psychosmoatische Störung.Ich hoffe in einigen Jahren müssen wir darüber gar nicht mehr diskutieren, sondern es wird etwas gefunden, das den Betroffenen hilft, damit sie durch ihre wiedere gewonnen Kraft & Energie am Leben unbschwert teilnehmen können und die, die zusätzlich Unterstützung egal welcher Art benötigen, werden auch die Kraft haben an sich selber, der Vergangenheit, der Gegenwart, der Zukunft aktiv zu arbeiten. Denn wir wünschen uns nichts mehr als Schmerzfreiheit! Lg. mawe

----------


## TalenaSelenneeh

Hallo , 
endlich hat sich heute das Puzzle meiner Symtome zusammen gesetzt --> Fibromyalgie 
Habe meine Symtome auch schon seit Jahren und wurde sogar noch diese Woche belächelt, weil sich im Blutbild keine Entzündungswerte gezeigt haben. 
Aktuell schmerzen mir die Hände höllisch und auch die Arme.
Bin aber, wenn ich das Haus verlasse wie ein Eskimo schon angezogen. 
Bekomme jetzt Ibuprofen 600mg, von denen ich bis zu 4 Tabletten am Tag nehmen kann.
1 Ibuprofen wirkt bei mir max. 4,5 Stunden.
Bin auch ersteinmal krankgeschrieben. 
Wünsche Euch trotzem noch schöne warme Sonnenscheinstunden an diesem Wochenende!

----------


## TalenaSelenneeh

Abend an alle!  Ich könnte schon wieder heulen vor Schmerzen durch dieses ...Wetter. Bei uns ist gerade Schneeregen.
Habe leider keine  Medikamente, Amitriptylin mußte wieder abgesetzt werden, da davon Albträume bekommen habe und nichts mehr gegessen habe. Leider habe ich in letzter Zeit mehrere Schübe gehabt. Meine Hausärztin weiß nicht, was sie mit mir machen soll und beim Rheumatologen habe ich erst Ende März einen Termin.  :Sad: 
Mir graut es schon vor Montag, wenn es so mit dem Wetter wird, wie es angesagt ist.
Muß auf dem Weg zur Arbeit fast 20 Minuten dann bei dem Wetter draußen stehen ( Zug aussteigen und auf den Bus Warten) 
Wenn der Weg zur Rheumaklinik (2,5 Stunden) nicht soweit wäre. 
Bloß das kann nicht so weiter gehen!!!!!

----------


## josie

Hallo TalenaSeleneeh!
Du solltest dir einen Termin bei einem Schmerztherapeuten machen.
Wer hat denn die Diagnose gestellt, warst Du davor bei einem internistischen Rheumatologen, der die infrage kommenden entzündlich, rheumatischen Erkrankungen ausgeschlossen hat? 
Falls das so gelaufen ist, dann wird dich jetzt ein Termin beim int. Rheumatologen nicht viel weiterbringen, die große Anzahl der Rheumatologen ist zwar bereit, entz. Rheumaerkrankungen auszuschließen bzw zu diagnostizieren, nur wenn die Diagnose gestellt ist, dann fühlen sie sich nicht mehr für Fibromyalgiepatienten zuständig, weil sie mit ihren therapeutischen Mitteln nicht weiterhelfen können. 
Deshalb mein Rat, einen Schmerztherapeuten aufzusuchen, weil Ibuprofen sollte nicht ewig in dieser Dosierung genommen werden.
Gute Besserung.

----------


## TalenaSelenneeh

Guten Morgen Josie,
ich war direkt in der Rheumaklinik. 
Diagnose wurde letzten November gestellt, habe aber das schon seit fast 20 Jahren.
Der Rheumaarzt, bei dem ich Ende März Termin habe, hat mit als Schwerpunkt Fibromyalgiein seiner Praxis 
Das schlimme ist, das ich zur Zeit gar keine Schmerzmedikamente habe.
Habe keine verschrieben bekommen, obwohl ich schon auf Zahnfleisch gekrochen bin vor Schmerzen. 
Wünsche Dir noch einen schönen , hoffentlichen Schneefreien Sonntag!

----------


## BATBerlin

Hallo TalenaSeleneeh,
versteife Dich nicht so auf die fehlenden Schmerzmittel, versuche besser, Dich vom Schmerz abzulenken. Entspanne Dich ganz bewußt und mache Dinge, die Dir Freude bereiten. Du weißt sicherlich selbst, dass Stress ein großer Schmerzverschlimmerer ist. Aber ich weiss aus eigenere Erfahrung, dass man einfach mal ein Ventil braucht, gerade wenn es einem so schlecht geht. Ich glaube wir haben alle im Moment ziemlich zu kämpfen. Fühle dich mal ein wenig getröstet und in den Arm genommen ;-)
Ich selbst nehme seit einigen Jahren schon keine Medikamente mehr, weil ich gemerkt habe, dass sie ehh nur die Spitze des Schmerzes bekämpfen und nicht wirklich helfen. Wir haben halt eine Störung in der Schmerzverarbeitung.
Wenn Du wirklich nicht ohne Medis auskommst, dann hole Dir einen Termin beim Schmerztherapeuten, so wie Josie es Dir schon empfohlen hat.
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und schreib mal bitte, wie es Dir weiter ergeht ;-)
Ganz liebe Grüße aus Berlin
BAT

----------

